# Tesla will automatisiertes Fahren bald in Serie bringen



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2020)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tesla will automatisiertes Fahren bald in Serie bringen*

						Elon Musk hat angekündigt, dass das sogenannte Full-Self-Driving bald für die ersten Tesla-Fahrer verfügbar sein soll. Wer die Funktion nutzen will, muss aber ein Teilnehmer am Early-Access-Programm sein.

						Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Tesla will automatisiertes Fahren bald in Serie bringen*


----------



## Downsampler (15. Januar 2020)

Klingt gefährlich. Kann das Auto denn eine Führerscheinprüfung bestehen? Nein? Dann darf es auch nicht selbsttätig herumfahren.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Januar 2020)

Man muss ja auch DE, EU und Rest der Welt differenzieren!
Hier wird davon geschwärmt... wie toll das alles wird... IoT... BlaBla.. Am Ende der Rechnung steht dann die Frage der Haftung im Falle eines Unfalls. Das wird immer der sein, der hinterm Steuer sitzt! Nicht Herr Musk, Nicht Herr Bordcomputer... immer der Fahrer. Also wozu die Kontrolle abgeben, wenn man hinterher der Dumme ist? Assistenzsysteme, die im Grenzfalle eingreifen ist ein anderes Thema, aber da gibt der Fahrer auch die Kontrolle nie ab!
Also ich kann mich bei dem Thema ganz entspannt zurücklehnen, zu meinen Lebzeiten werde ich es nicht mehr erleben, in mein Auto einzusteigen und dem Auto zu sagen wo ich hin will und das Auto macht den Rest! Und im Falle eines Falles übernimmt der Hersteller die Verantwortung für den Unfall...
 Wenn das Auto dann die erst Oma mit ihrem Rollator nieder macht, bin ich wieder dran!


----------



## Captain-S (15. Januar 2020)

Cool, freue mich schon, Model 3 wird mein nächstes Auto.


----------



## Av4l (15. Januar 2020)

Ist schon lustig, dass es Full-Self-Driving heißt, aber der Fahrer ständig überwachen soll. Daher bleibt es also ein Level-2-Sytem. 
Nur warum sollte man sowas nutzen wollen? Dann kann man auch gleich selbst fahren mit Spurhalteassistent und ACC wie in allen anderen aktuellen Autos.

Edit: 
In Deutschland gibt es von der Gesetzgebung her noch gar nicht die Möglichkeit, Level 3 oder höher anzubieten. Problem ist vor allem die Absicherung der Systeme. Audi hat ja den Stauassistent (Level 3 und ohne! Fahrerverantwortung) schon 2017 gezeigt, aber da tut sich bisher noch nichts.


----------



## Nosi (15. Januar 2020)

Solange die Dinger mich nicht besoffen nach Hause fahren können/dürfen, sind sie für mich vollkommen unnütz


----------



## PCGH_Claus (15. Januar 2020)

Av4l schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig, dass es Full-Self-Driving heißt, aber der Fahrer ständig überwachen soll. Daher bleibt es also ein Level-2-Sytem.
> Nur warum sollte man sowas nutzen wollen? Dann kann man auch gleich selbst fahren mit Spurhalteassistent und ACC wie in allen anderen aktuellen Autos.
> 
> Edit:
> In Deutschland gibt es von der Gesetzgebung her noch gar nicht die Möglichkeit, Level 3 oder höher anzubieten. Problem ist vor allem die Absicherung der Systeme. Audi hat ja den Stauassistent (Level 3 und ohne! Fahrerverantwortung) schon 2017 gezeigt, aber da tut sich bisher noch nichts.



Es gab bereits beim aktuellen "Tesla Autopilot" Diskussionen rund um die Namensgebung. Schließlich war und ist dieses System ein reines Fahrerassistenzsystem. Das Wording ist halt doch entscheidend, denn manche Nutzer verleitet es zu Übermut und so werden Dinge im realen Straßenverkehr damit gemacht, die Tesla so nicht vorgesehen hat.
Im Endeffekt ist die angekündigte Funktion wohl eine Mixtur aus Level 2 und 3. Es ist unklar, wann diese Funktion namens "Full-Self-Driving" nach Deutschland kommen wird. Wie ich ja auch im Artikel geschrieben habe, ist der Stauassistent (Level 3) von Audi immer noch nicht zulassungsfähig in Deutschland, obwohl es diese aufpreispflichtige Sonderausstattung seit dem Jahr 2017 gibt. Sämtliche Testfahrzeuge sind mit Sondergenehmigungen unterwegs und müssen immer einen Menschen an Bord haben, der im Notfall eingreifen muss. 
Ich denke, dass der Fahrer noch eine ganze zeitlang verantwortlich bleiben wird, unabhängig davon, ob man ein Fahrerassistenzsystem mit teilautonomen Fahrfunktionen einsetzt oder nicht. Autohersteller haben wenig Lust, für einen Unfall zu zahlen. Und wenn, dann wird in einer "Black Box" genau aufgezeichnet, welches System wo und wann aktiv war.

Interessant finde ich die Aussage vom Google Waymo-Chef (Entwicklungsabteilung für Autonomes Fahren bei Google) John Krafcik, dass er nicht daran glaubt, das jemals ein autonomes Fahren nach Level 5 (SAE-Level) möglich sein wird! Denn streng genommen müsste das autonome Fahrzeug ja nach Level-5-Definition überall auf der Welt auf allen Straßen und unter allen Wetterbedingungen funktionieren. Das ist wohl schlicht und ergreifend technisch nicht möglich. Selbst die aktuelle Testflotte der "Google Autos" fährt maximal nach Level 4, da diese Autos ja immer nur in einem begrenzten Gebiet autonom unterwegs sind. Und Google bzw. Waymo ist ja eigentlich ganz vorne dabei, was die Erprobung von autonomen Fahrfunktionen angeht.
Aus Marketingsicht ist es aber unglücklich von "Level 4 von 5" zu sprechen, daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Unternehmen lieber von "autonomen Fahren in der Region xyz" sprechen. Nur ist es für viele Leute eben unangenehm, wenn man eine Sache nicht genau von 0 bis 5 durch deklinieren kann.


----------



## Nosi (15. Januar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Cool, freue mich schon, Model 3 wird mein nächstes Auto.



Und wenn du dann die Patch-Notes vom Day-One-Patch liest die 128 mal mit den Worten:

Fixed Crashes.........

beginnen, springst du freiwillig wieder raus


----------



## Acgira (15. Januar 2020)

Die fahrende Autobahn-Yacht - hinten ist Party oder ein Schlafsaloon für ganze Familie und vorne fährt der Computer, bis sowas möglich ist, ist Fahren wegen dem Klimawandel längst nicht mehr erlaubt und auch nicht mehr trendy oder die Menschheit weil es zuviele Autofahrenden Leute gab, wenigstens zur Hälfte ausgerottet.


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2020)

Fortschritte beim autonomen Fahren schaden überhaupt nicht. Das belebt den Wettbewerb. 
Man will ja schließlich nicht, das die Sitzheizung für immer die letzte große Innvoation der Auto-Branche bleibt.


----------



## OField (15. Januar 2020)

Acgira schrieb:


> Die fahrende Autobahn-Yacht - hinten ist Party oder ein Schlafsaloon für ganze Familie und vorne fährt der Computer, bis sowas möglich ist, ist Fahren wegen dem Klimawandel längst nicht mehr erlaubt und auch nicht mehr trendy oder die Menschheit weil es zuviele Autofahrenden Leute gab, wenigstens zur Hälfte ausgerottet.



Dir ist klar, dass Teslas mit Strom fahren, ja? Und desto mehr Strom durch Co2 freie Quellen erzeugt wird, desto weniger klimaschädlich wird das Autofahren.


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2020)

Das Problem ist ja auch eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr die Technik, der aufwendigste Faktor in der Rechnung ist der Mensch (bzw. seine "Unvorhersehbarkeit"). Nimmt man diesen "Störer" aus der Rechnung raus, klappt es auch mit der autonomen Mobilität sehr viel schneller. Dank GPS/DGPS-Daten, und der Kommunikation untereinander, ist ohne Menschen auch der Anspruch an die optischen Sensoren, und auch deren Auswertung, um ein Vielfaches geringer. Wie gesagt, dank GPS/DGPS bzw. eingespeicherter Strecken (ggf. zb. einmalig laservermessen, siehe Saugroboter) kennt das Auto dann die Strecke, selbst wenn Nebel mit einer Sichtweite von 0 Metern herrscht. Von Spielereien wie Kolonnen-Modus usw. mal ganz abgesehen.

Auf einer solchen Strecke könnten mit Sicherheit heute schon Fahrzeuge selbstständig fahren. Denkbar wäre so sogar das ungebremste Überfahren einer Kreuzung, da die Abstände zueinander schon vorher ausgewertet werden könnten. Alles was es dazu braucht sind Strecken, wo Mensch und Tier keinen Zugang haben, also weder als aktive Fahrer (egal mit welchem Fahrzeug), noch als Fußgänger. Dazu könnte man quasi jede Straße nehmen, wenn man Geländer/Zäune an den Rand baut, und Unter- und Überführungen. Auf der Autobahn wäre es sogar noch einfacher, hier gibt es weder Ampeln noch Fußgänger.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=JqD_X7UiNos

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=uUXDq-82YBo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Am Ende ist es ja auch nicht sooo viel anders als "autonome" Transportroboter, wie es sie teilweise schon seit Jahren gibt.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M0fL5Q6rGws

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Wan_M1PwcOQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Und im Falle eines Falles übernimmt der Hersteller die Verantwortung für den Unfall...



In Deutschland haften Autohersteller für gar nichts. Sollte mittlerweile klar sein.


----------



## Acgira (15. Januar 2020)

Und weil die Leute nicht ganz phantasielos sind und man dazu auch nur ein Fünkchen Verstand und Phantasie braucht, wird es dazu natürlich Makrovorrichtungen (irgendwas mechanisches) geben die dafür Sorgen, dass es alle 15s einen Lenkraddruck gibt. Das ist sicher nicht übertrieben...

Leute telefonieren auch während de Fahrt, obwohl es auch nicht erlaubt ist.  Sie Fahren betrunken, mit Absicht rot über die Kreuzung, und natürlich auch schneller als erlaubt und vieles mehr. Sich nicht gänzlich an die Regeln zu halten gibt es viel öfter als manche vermuten werden (Nicht nur beim Online-Multiplayer-Spielen). Daher wird es sicher auch einige geben die dieses alle 15s am Lenkrad zu sein umgehen werden. Es wäre schon fast unatürlich sowas nicht in Betracht zu ziehen.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> In Deutschland haften *deutsche Autohersteller für gar nichts. Sollte mittlerweile klar sein.



*fixed it for you


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> In Deutschland haften Autohersteller für gar nichts. Sollte mittlerweile klar sein.



Trink dir noch nen Kaffee... lies nochmal was ich geschrieben habe.... denke nach... verstehe den Kontext.... und dann: Überdenke deinen Kommentar!


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Solange die Dinger mich nicht besoffen nach Hause fahren können/dürfen, sind sie für mich vollkommen unnütz



Es mag Dich und andere interessieren, aber genau das war vor ein paar Jahren in den Tesla-Verkaufsstellen ein angelerntes Verkaufsargument.

„Beim autonomen Fahren werdet ihr einfach den Zielort einprogrammieren können und dann könnt ihr Freunde abholen. Die können dann was trinken und am Abend setzt Ihr sie in den Tesla und der fährt sie nach Hause. Solange keiner am Steuer sitzt, ist das perfekt. Taxi für vier Leute!“

Jetzt mal von der Kleinigkeit von 6.000-9.000 Euro für das Freischalten abgesehen und dass in Deutschland niemals eine Technologie erlaubt wird, bevor die lahmen deutschen Autobauer nicht halbwegs auf dem gleichen Stand sind...

Norwegen und Co. zeigen es, Tesla und Co. können autonom fahren. Wobei dort das Auto auch nicht als Heiligtum gilt und selbst Tempo 100 (Norwegen) nicht dazu führt, dass den Männern der Lurchi abfällt.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Überdenke deinen Kommentar!



Nein!


----------



## PCGH_Claus (15. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja auch eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr die Technik, der aufwendigste Faktor in der Rechnung ist der Mensch (bzw. seine "Unvorhersehbarkeit"). Nimmt man diesen "Störer" aus der Rechnung raus, klappt es auch mit der autonomen Mobilität sehr viel schneller. Dank GPS/DGPS-Daten, und der Kommunikation untereinander, ist ohne Menschen auch der Anspruch an die optischen Sensoren, und auch deren Auswertung, um ein Vielfaches geringer. Wie gesagt, dank GPS/DGPS bzw. eingespeicherter Strecken (ggf. zb. einmalig laservermessen, siehe Saugroboter) kennt das Auto dann die Strecke, selbst wenn Nebel mit einer Sichtweite von 0 Metern herrscht. Von Spielereien wie Kolonnen-Modus usw. mal ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Auf einer solchen Strecke könnten mit Sicherheit heute schon Fahrzeuge selbstständig fahren. Denkbar wäre so sogar das ungebremste Überfahren einer Kreuzung, da die Abstände zueinander schon vorher ausgewertet werden könnten. Alles was es dazu braucht sind Strecken, wo Mensch und Tier keinen Zugang haben, also weder als aktive Fahrer (egal mit welchem Fahrzeug), noch als Fußgänger. Dazu könnte man quasi jede Straße nehmen, wenn man Geländer/Zäune an den Rand baut, und Unter- und Überführungen. Auf der Autobahn wäre es sogar noch einfacher, hier gibt es weder Ampeln noch Fußgänger.
> 
> [video]



Absolut richtig. Die "Umweltbedingungen" stellen für die autonom fahrenden Fahrzeuge eine riesige Herausforderung dar. Um das einigermaßen lösen zu können, brauchen die Systeme Trainingsdatensätze, da es sich hierbei vor allem um Objekterkennung sowie Weiterverarbeitung von verschiedenen Daten geht. Im Prinzip sind das KI-Technologien die die Systeme hierzu anwenden. Alle von dir genannten Beispiele eint aber eines: Es sind lediglich "vollautonom fahrende Fahrzeuge nach Level 4", zumindest wenn man mal soweit ist, dass kein Mensch mehr zur Kontrolle gebraucht wird. Schließlich ist immer das abgefahrene Gebiet genau abgesteckt. Für"echtes Level 5" müssten die Fahrzeuge aber auf allen Straßen dieser Welt selbständig fahren können. Das erscheint doch ziemlich utopisch, wenn selbst der aktuelle Marktführer auf diesem Gebiet Waymo von Google, zugeben muss, dass wohl niemals autonomes Fahren auf allen Strecken und unter allen Umweltbedingungen - also nach Level 5 - möglich sein wird. Die Zielsetzung kann nur lauten, von Level 4 aus möglichst nahe an Level 5 zu kommen. Im Marketinggebrauch wird man trotzdem sehr oft lesen können "autonomes Fahren gestartet etc.", obwohl es sich laut SAE-Level nur um Level 4 (von 5) handelt...

Vor allem in abgesperrten Gebieten ist ein "autonomes Fahren" (Level 4) aber interessant. Man denke mal an Shuttle-Services. 



INU.ID schrieb:


> Am Ende ist es ja auch nicht sooo viel anders als "autonome" Transportroboter, wie es sie teilweise schon seit Jahren gibt.
> 
> [video]



Im Prinzip ja, aber diese Transportroboter sind eben explizit entworfen für ihre Umgebung. Man kann einen solchen Transportroboter nicht in eine andere Halle oder gar die freie Wildbahn setzen und dann autonom damit fahren. Das geht nicht und ist auch nicht vorgesehen.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Nein!



Herrlich! Wie kann man sich eigentlich solche Eigentore geben?


----------



## Captain-S (15. Januar 2020)

Tesla ist schon ziemlich weit mit ihrem System.
Hier mal ein interessantes Video einer Testfahrt im Zeitraffer:

YouTube


----------



## 0ldN3rd (15. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> E, bevor die lahmen deutschen Autobauer nicht halbwegs auf dem gleichen Stand sind...



Ich kann dir aus erster Hand versichern, die "lahmen" deutschen Autobauer sind soweit! Nur erkennt man da,  dass der Stand der Dinge nicht verkehrstauglich ist, weder bei Tesla, noch sonst irgendwo. Das in anderen Ländern andere (Zulassungs-)Regeln herrschen streitet niemand ab.

Ich arbeite in ein Bereich, wo sich eine gewisse Schnittmenge zu dem Thema bildet. Auch die AGV's oder wie man sie auch nennen will die hier schon als tolles Youtube Video gepostet wurden, sind noch meilenweit von "autonom" fahrend entfernt! Einprogrammierte Wege, Geschwindigkleiten gerade über Schrittempo... 

Ich sagte bereits, ich werde es zu meinen Lebzeiten nicht mehr erleben! Einen LKW mal für ne Werbetafel gehalten und  schon geht der Tesla sammt Insassen in Flammen auf... DAS ist der Stand der Technik heute... 

Wenn ich alle 15s das Lenkrad befummeln muss ist es nicht "autonom"... wohl eher betreutes fahren! Jeder der das mal 2-3 Stunden auf der Autobahn gemacht hat, sagt eigentlich hinterher, dass es erheblich anstrengender war so zu fahren, weil man auf der einen Seite nichts zu tun hat, auf der anderen aber ständig aufpassen muss. Beim selbst alles machen fällt das aufpassen leichter... Ist leider so. Probiert es aus!


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. Januar 2020)

..." Der Chef der Google-Tochter Waymo, der die Erprobung zum autonomen Fahren leitet, hält Level 5 nach SAE-Definition für unmöglich, da es streng genommen besagt, ein Level-5-Auto müsste jederzeit und unter allen Umweltbedingungen und Straßen weltweit selbständig fahren können."...

Genau das ist der Knackpunkt!
Bei Regen, Nebel und Schnee, und auch noch innerorts?

Habe mir letztes Jahr die geleakten Videos zu den Testfahrten auf YT angesehen (alle bei schönen Wetter!)...allein wie oft das System Fussgänger die einen Zebrastreifen überqueren wollten, "ignoriert" hat, lässt tief blicken...von vielen Autos, die als "ruhend" idendifiziert wurden, obwohl diese nur gestanden haben, ganz zu schweigen...

Und sorry, alle 15 Sekunden irgendwo draufdrücken, nur um nicht von Signalen, oder Stimmen genervt zu werden, da fahr ich doch lieber selbst... 

Edith: Außerdem...hoffentlich jedem klar, was 15 Sekunden im Straßenverkehr, oder auf der AB bei Tempo 100+ bedeuten, oder? Da fällt dem Fahrer was auf den Boden, er beugt sich nach unten... 

mfg


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2020)

OField schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass Teslas mit Strom fahren, ja? Und desto mehr Strom durch Co2 freie Quellen erzeugt wird, desto weniger klimaschädlich wird das Autofahren.


Passend dazu: *Klick* 



> In Deutschland haften Autohersteller für gar nichts. Sollte mittlerweile klar sein.


Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der deutschen Hersteller so anschaut, scheint die Tatsache nicht viele potetielle Kunden wirklich zu stören.


----------



## Eckism (15. Januar 2020)

Wer zu Faul oder/und zu Blöd zum Autofahren ist, sollte Zug/Bus/Taxi nutzen. Gut für die Umwelt, man spart Geld und man kackt keine 30 Minuten an der Ladesäule ab.


----------



## Nosi (15. Januar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Passend dazu: *Klick*
> 
> 
> Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der deutschen Hersteller so anschaut, scheint die Tatsache nicht viele potetielle Kunden wirklich zu stören.



Wenn ich an den ganzen Elektro-Schrott von Rollern und E-Bikes denke wo vorher vielleicht mal noch Muskelkraft benutzt wurde, hat der ganze Elektrohype bis jetzt der Umwelt mehr geschadet als gut gemacht.

Und auch wenn fraglich ist wieviel Elektro-Autos wirklich zur Rettung der Umwelt beitragen können, Hauptsache unserer Auto-Industrie wird es auch die nächsten Jahre gut gehen


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Herrlich! Wie kann man sich eigentlich solche Eigentore geben?



Keine Ahnung wovon du redest. Ich hab ne allgemeine Aussage gemacht, und die steht. Mit deinem Text hat das wenig zu tun. Das war halt nur die Steilvorlage. Die Tatsache das du dich darüber so aufregst ist es doch worüber man sich mal Gedanken machen sollte. Getroffene Hunde bellen und so. Jetzt hab ich direkt ne Ahnung in welcher Industrie du beschäftigt bist..



0ldN3rd schrieb:


> Ich kann dir aus erster Hand versichern, die "lahmen" deutschen Autobauer sind soweit!



Uuuuund Treffer. Achne, du stehst ja so auf Ausrufezeichen.. Treffer! Aber du bist ja zum Glück nicht alleine im diesem Thread. Rein statistisch müssten hier schon einige deiner Kollegen und Hobby-Lobbyisten am Start sein, und das merkt man auch.



<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der deutschen Hersteller so anschaut, scheint die Tatsache nicht viele potetielle Kunden wirklich zu stören.



Naja, wenn potentielle Kunden statt einem Entschuldigungsschreiben rechtswidrige (Klick) Werbebriefe vom Kraftfahrtbundesamt ihres Vertrauens inkl. Bundesadler bekommen muss einen das nicht wundern..


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den ganzen Elektro-Schrott von Rollern und E-Bikes denke wo vorher vielleicht mal noch Muskelkraft benutzt wurde, hat der ganze Elektrohype bis jetzt der Umwelt mehr geschadet als gut gemacht.
> 
> Und auch wenn fraglich ist wieviel Elektro-Autos wirklich zur Rettung der Umwelt beitragen können, Hauptsache unserer Auto-Industrie wird es auch die nächsten Jahre gut gehen



1. Frage: Was können E-Bike und E-Roller für Idioten, die damit nicht umgehen können oder diese mutwillig zerstören?

2. Die Elektromobilität wird das Klima nicht retten, aber ihren Beitrag leisten. Die Akkus werden ständig weiter entwickelt. In nur zehn Jahren hat sich die Akkudichte verdoppelt und die Ladedauer halbiert - nimmt man Säulen von Ionity hinzu, sogar geviertelt. Du kannst heute in 20 Minuten 250 km Reichweite tanken bei größeren Akkus ab 75 kWh.

Denn eine Sache vergessen sehr viele Menschen beim Thema. Elektromobilität wird sprichwörtlich der Motor für die Energiewende sein. Ob diese mit Wind und Sonne vollzogen wird, oder am Ende doch wieder Kernenergie eine Rolle spielen wird, bleibt offen. Die Zeit von Öl zur Erzeugung von Bewegungsenergie und Kohle sind jedenfalls vorbei. Gas ist eine andere Sache, wobei ich hier vor allem Pyrolyse und geschlossene Systeme meine und in seltenen Fällen Power-to-Gas.

Das weiß eigentlich jeder, der mit dem Thema zu tun hat. Aber „Teile der Antwort könnten die Bevölkerung verunsichern.“ Deswegen lässt man sie/uns lieber im Dunkeln.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> Die Akkus werden ständig weiter entwickelt.



Aber Verbrenner haben sich doch auch weiterentwickelt? Ok, zugegeben, nur die Software hat sich weiterentwickelt, und das auch nur auf dem Prüfstand.. aber immerhin..


----------



## Nosi (15. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> 1. Frage: Was können E-Bike und E-Roller für Idioten, die damit nicht umgehen können oder diese mutwillig zerstören?



Das hat nix mit zerstören zu tun. Hier werden unter dem "Klimaschutz"-Aspekt Akkus verkauft, die einfach absolut nix mit Umweltfreundlichkeit zu tun haben.
Ausgenommen bei den paar wenigen Verkehrsteilnehmer die wirklich das Auto stehen lassen und dafür das E-Bike nehmen. Die ganzen Leute die jetzt auf Rollern rumtuckern statt zu laufen oder in die Pedale zu treten schaden halt eher.



> 2. Die Elektromobilität wird das Klima nicht retten, aber ihren Beitrag leisten. Die Akkus werden ständig weiter entwickelt. In nur zehn Jahren hat sich die Akkudichte verdoppelt und die Ladedauer halbiert - nimmt man Säulen von Ionity hinzu, sogar geviertelt. Du kannst heute in 20 Minuten 250 km Reichweite tanken bei größeren Akkus ab 75 kWh.



Ich hoffe doch sehr, dass die Elektromobilität irgendwann ihren Beitrag leisten wird. Im Moment tut sie das nicht. Im Moment sind die Akkus doch gar nicht so weit dass sie was zur Klima-Rettung beitragen können.
Aber Hauptsache wir können so geniale Sachen wie eine Moto-E ins Leben rufen, bei der dann alle Fahrzeuge nachts inklusive ihrer Diesel-Stromgerneratoren abfackeln. Ich schweife ab, sorry


----------



## INU.ID (15. Januar 2020)

PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Im Prinzip ja, aber diese Transportroboter sind eben *explizit entworfen für ihre Umgebung*. Man kann einen solchen Transportroboter nicht in eine andere Halle oder gar die freie Wildbahn setzen und dann autonom damit fahren. Das geht nicht und ist auch nicht vorgesehen.


Das ist so nicht korrekt. Das war vielleicht früher mal so, oder trifft auf ältere oder neue aber relativ einfache System zu. Aber moderne unabhängige Transportsysteme sind so flexibel, sie können jederzeit überall eingesetzt werden. Die brauchen zb. auch keine Unterstützung von überall in der Halle aufgestellten stationären Sensoren/Signalgebern, um ihre Position bestimmen zu können.  Da braucht es auch keine spezielle optische Markierungen mehr auf den Oberflächen der Wege, oder spezielle Drähte im Boden, um die Route zu finden. Das wird alles komplett autonom und immer wieder aufs neue "erfahren".

Siehe die billigen Saugroboter (zb. der alte/erste Xiaomi) mit Laserscanner. Bei der ersten Fahrt legen die eine Karte ihrer Umgebung an. Diese wird natürlich bei jeder weiteren Fahrt wieder aktualisiert. Gleichzeitig kann der User auf dieser Karte, zb. vom Smartphone aus, Regeln definieren. Im Falle der Saugroboter zb. bestimmte Bereiche temporär sperren. So wie der in der Erde verlegte Draht dem Mähroboter sagt "Stopp", nur eben auf einer virtuellen Map. Jetzt stell dir das mal mir mehreren Robotern vor, die auch noch untereinander vernetzt sind. Setzt du dort jetzt einen neuen Transportroboter ein, lädt er sich einfach die Map vom Server, oder einem in seiner Nähe befindlichen Roboter.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*[Edit:]* Und seine exakte Position auf der Karte kann der Roboter auch ohne GPS oder ähnlichem erkennen. In dem Moment wo er seine direkte Umgebung kurz mit seinen Sensoren erfasst hat, gleicht er diese Daten mit den Daten der Map ab. Sprich: Wenn er die Umgebung um seinen Standpunkt herum erfasst/gescannt hat, kann er diesen "Ausschnitt" sofort auf der Map finden.

Auf diesem [optischen] Weg kann ein Transportsystem quasi sofort seine Position in einer für es komplett neuen Umgebung finden. Vereinfachtes Beispiel: So wie wenn ein Mensch aus zb. Australien mit verbundenen Augen vor zb. dem Eiffelturm in Paris abgestellt wird, und nachdem er die Augenbinde abnimmt sofort erkennt wo genau auf der Erde er sich gerade befindet - ohne irgendwelchen technischen Hilfsmittel.*[/Edit] *

Und das scannen seiner Umgebebung ist heutzutage auch für kleinste Geräte kein Problem mehr - nicht mal mehr wenn es um Dronen geht.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IxvBDf9DTTY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IMSozUpFFkU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Natürlich muß das System am Anfang erstmal den Weg kennenlernen, bzw. eine Map anlegen. Aber das könnte genau so auch eine vorgefertigte Google-Map sein, auf der die Straßen schon definiert sind - entweder halbwegs genau durch die automatische Erkennung von zb. Google, oder absolut genau durch die Auswertung bisher schon dort entlanggefahrener anderer Fahrzeuge mit GPS (oder einfach eine Map die andere Fahrzeuge schon erstellt haben). Und je mehr Fahrzeuge eine Strecke mit GPS und optischen Sensoren fahren, desto genauer werden die vorliegenden Daten - und dann auch für alle neuen Fahrzeuge, die diese Wege noch nie gefahren sind.

Moderne Transportsysteme werden nicht mehr für irgendeine bestimmte Umgebung entworfen, sondern so, dass sie so viele "Gebiete" wie möglich abdecken können. Zwischen den autonomen Bussen oben in den Videos, und moderneren Transportrobotern, gibt es keine nennenswerte Unterschiede mehr. Der einzige Unterschied [neben dem Transportgut versteht sich^^] ist vielleicht noch das Wetter - in einer Halle regnet oder schneit es nicht so oft. 


Und mit einer entsprechenden Unterstützung, wie eben GPS-Daten und GPS-Karten, könnten autonome Fahrzeuge auch grundsätzlich überall auf der Welt fahren. Wenn sie einmal wissen wo genau die Straße ist, dann können sie dort auch "blind" lang fahren. Aber wie gesagt, der Störfaktor Mensch ist hier aktuell noch das größte Problem. Aber ich denke, wenn nächstes Jahr wirklich der Bus durch Hamburg fährt, dann könnte er auch in jeder anderen Stadt fahren.

Wenn man sich die verschiedenen Statistiken bzgl. weltweiter Todesopfer durch Verkehrsunfälle anschaut, dann sieht man sehr schnell, dass der Mensch in Wirklichkeit auch gar nicht so gut fährt, wie viele Autofahrer scheinbar glauben. ^^

WHO: Weltweit immer mehr Verkehrstote | Aktuell Welt | DW | 07.12.2018

Der Mensch tötet jedes Jahr fast 1,5 Millionen seiner Artgenossen im Straßenverkehr, aber autonome Mobilität bitte erst wenn anschließend kein einziger 
Mensch mehr sterben kann.


----------



## BojackHorseman (15. Januar 2020)

Nosi schrieb:


> Das hat nix mit zerstören zu tun. Hier werden unter dem "Klimaschutz"-Aspekt Akkus verkauft, die einfach absolut nix mit Umweltfreundlichkeit zu tun haben.
> Ausgenommen bei den paar wenigen Verkehrsteilnehmer die wirklich das Auto stehen lassen und dafür das E-Bike nehmen. Die ganzen Leute die jetzt auf Rollern rumtuckern statt zu laufen oder in die Pedale zu treten schaden halt eher.
> 
> 
> ...



BEV und Akkus sind bereits heute klimafreundlicher als Benziner. Ein Stromer fährt nach 120.000 km klimaneutral. Würde für die Gesamtproduktion ausschließlich grüner Strom verwendet, wären es unter 80.000 km. Das bei Laufleistungen, die ein Benziner im Leben nicht sieht. Tesla gibt eine Garantie auf die Akkus von 160.000km, was exakt der Lebenserwartung eines Benziners entspricht. Wobei sich gezeigt hat, dass die Tesla-Akkus locker 300.000 km und mehr halten. Und hier der gewaltige Unterschied: Einen Verbrenner wrackt man ab, weil die Reparaturen am Motor zu teuer werden. Diese entfallen beim Stromer, da es eben kaum bewegliche Teile gibt.

Es ist schon an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten, dass Gegner der E-Mobilität immer auf die „dreckigen Akkus mit ihren Seltenen Erden!!! und dem Kobalt aus Afrika!!!“ hinweisen, aber 80 Jahre lang ausgeblendet haben, woher denn das Rohöl und all die anderen Rohstoffe für die Verbrenner kommen. Wer von Euch hat jemals bei Tanken an die quasi-Sklaven in Saudi-Arabien oder Millionen tote Tiere durch Öl-Katastrophen gedacht?


----------



## Captain-S (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Aber Verbrenner haben sich doch auch weiterentwickelt? Ok, zugegeben, nur die Software hat sich weiterentwickelt, und das auch nur auf dem Prüfstand.. aber immerhin..


Ein Verbrenner ist nichts weiter als eine weiterentwickelte Dampfmaschine,
eine Längsbewegung wird in eine Kreisbewegung umgewandelt.


----------



## Nosi (15. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> BEV und Akkus sind bereits heute klimafreundlicher als Benziner. Ein Stromer fährt nach 120.000 km klimaneutral. Würde für die Gesamtproduktion ausschließlich grüner Strom verwendet, wären es unter 80.000 km. Das bei Laufleistungen, die ein Benziner im Leben nicht sieht. Tesla gibt eine Garantie auf die Akkus von 160.000km, was exakt der Lebenserwartung eines Benziners entspricht. Wobei sich gezeigt hat, dass die Tesla-Akkus locker 300.000 km und mehr halten.



Ist das wirklich so? 

Meiner Meinung nach ist aber auch nicht die maximale Fahrleistung das Problem, sondern eher wie oft der Akku sich aufladen lässt. Und da man die Teile ja nicht immer leer fährt halte ich diese Zahlen für ein wenig übertrieben. Das muss sich halt in der Praxis erstmal beweisen.



> Es ist schon an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten, dass Gegner der E-Mobilität immer auf die „dreckigen Akkus mit ihren Seltenen Erden!!! und dem Kobalt aus Afrika!!!“ hinweisen, aber 80 Jahre lang ausgeblendet haben, woher denn das Rohöl und all die anderen Rohstoffe für die Verbrenner kommen. Wer von Euch hat jemals bei Tanken an die quasi-Sklaven in Saudi-Arabien oder Millionen tote Tiere durch Öl-Katastrophen gedacht?



Ich bin absolut kein Gegner von E-Mobilität! Ich hinterfrage kritisch und es ist definitiv nicht alles wo ein E vornedran ist auch automatisch gut. Aber ich bin kein Gegner von E-Mobilität


----------



## Painkiller (15. Januar 2020)

> Wenn ich an den ganzen Elektro-Schrott von Rollern und E-Bikes denke wo  vorher vielleicht mal noch Muskelkraft benutzt wurde, hat der ganze  Elektrohype bis jetzt der Umwelt mehr geschadet als gut gemacht.
> Und auch wenn fraglich ist wieviel Elektro-Autos wirklich zur Rettung  der Umwelt beitragen können, Hauptsache unserer Auto-Industrie wird es  auch die nächsten Jahre gut gehen


Da stimme ich dir zu. E-Roller & Bikes sind in meinen Augen auch überflüssig. Lustigerweise gibt es Menschen die über E-Autos schimpfen wie ein Rohrspatz, aber dann ganz stolz am Mittagstisch erzählen, das sie sich ein Fahrrad mit E-Motor gekauft haben. (True Story btw. hab ich genau so erlebt) Meiner Meinung nach ist ein E-Auto zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt auch nur eine Übergangslösung. Wobei hier durch die Forschung von IBM die Karten nochmals neu gemischt werden könnten.



> Naja, wenn potentielle Kunden statt einem Entschuldigungsschreiben rechtswidrige (Klick) Werbebriefe vom Kraftfahrtbundesamt ihres Vertrauens inkl. Bundesadler bekommen muss einen das nicht wundern..


Ich könnt jetzt schreiben das mich das wirklich wundert. Das wäre aber gelogen.  Dennoch: Dafuq is this? Das lässt sich vor lauter Dreistigkeit wohl kaum überbieten. Obwohl, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke wird wohl sicher noch jemand einen draufsetzen.



> BEV und Akkus sind bereits heute klimafreundlicher als Benziner. Ein  Stromer fährt nach 120.000 km klimaneutral. Würde für die  Gesamtproduktion ausschließlich grüner Strom verwendet, wären es unter  80.000 km. Das bei Laufleistungen, die ein Benziner im Leben nicht  sieht. Tesla gibt eine Garantie auf die Akkus von 160.000km, was exakt  der Lebenserwartung eines Benziners entspricht. Wobei sich gezeigt hat,  dass die Tesla-Akkus locker 300.000 km und mehr halten


Siehe hier: *Klick*


----------



## Eckism (15. Januar 2020)

Captain-S schrieb:


> Ein Verbrenner ist nichts weiter als eine weiterentwickelte Dampfmaschine,
> eine Längsbewegung wird in eine Kreisbewegung umgewandelt.


Abgesehen davon, das es mehr als nur Hubkolbenmotoren als Verbrenner gibt...ein Elektromotor ist ja eigentlich auch nur ein weiterentwickeltes Windrad bzw. Wasserrad...im umweltfreundlichsten Fall.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Ich könnt jetzt schreiben das mich das wirklich wundert. Das wäre aber gelogen.  Dennoch: Dafuq is this? Das lässt sich vor lauter Dreistigkeit wohl kaum überbieten. Obwohl, wenn ich so drüber nachdenke wird wohl sicher noch jemand einen draufsetzen.



Ist kein Einzelfall. Nur hart das man es mittlerweile nicht mal mehr verbergen will. Hier ist noch einer der unseren  Autoindustrie-Kuschlern nicht gefallen wird, wohlgemerkt von 2013, noch vor den Abgas-Skandalen, was dem Ganzen eine humorvolle Note gibt: BMW hat Merkel im Sack

Wir lernen: Vom Staat und Mutti abgesegneter vorsätzlicher Massenmord durch vergasen kostet in Deutschland 700000€. Ist schon überraschend. Hätte gedacht sowas ist teurer. Ich hätte sowas mal gerne in der Tagesschau, aber an dem Tag hatten die glaube ich was von Knut dem Eisbären gebracht. Der ist aber auch wirklich verdammt süß gewesen..


----------



## DarkWing13 (15. Januar 2020)

BojackHorseman schrieb:


> BEV und Akkus sind bereits heute klimafreundlicher als Benziner. Ein Stromer fährt nach 120.000 km klimaneutral. Würde für die Gesamtproduktion ausschließlich grüner Strom verwendet, wären es unter 80.000 km. Das bei Laufleistungen, die ein Benziner im Leben nicht sieht. Tesla gibt eine Garantie auf die Akkus von 160.000km, was exakt der Lebenserwartung eines Benziners entspricht. Wobei sich gezeigt hat, dass die Tesla-Akkus locker 300.000 km und mehr halten. Und hier der gewaltige Unterschied: Einen Verbrenner wrackt man ab, weil die Reparaturen am Motor zu teuer werden. Diese entfallen beim Stromer, da es eben kaum bewegliche Teile gibt.
> 
> Es ist schon an Heuchelei nicht zu überbieten, dass Gegner der E-Mobilität immer auf die „dreckigen Akkus mit ihren Seltenen Erden!!! und dem Kobalt aus Afrika!!!“ hinweisen, aber 80 Jahre lang ausgeblendet haben, woher denn das Rohöl und all die anderen Rohstoffe für die Verbrenner kommen. Wer von Euch hat jemals bei Tanken an die quasi-Sklaven in Saudi-Arabien oder Millionen tote Tiere durch Öl-Katastrophen gedacht?



Akkus sind auch bei einem E-Auto nicht alles, genausowenig wie der Motor in einem Verbrennerauto.
Tesla hat auch bereits oft genug die E-Motoren nach 80.000km und weniger wechseln müssen, teilweise mehr als einmal bei >200.000 km.

mfg


----------



## Acgira (15. Januar 2020)

DarkWing13 schrieb:


> Akkus sind auch bei einem E-Auto nicht alles, genausowenig wie der Motor in einem Verbrennerauto.
> Tesla hat auch bereits oft genug die E-Motoren nach 80.000km und weniger wechseln müssen, teilweise mehr als einmal bei >200.000 km.
> 
> mfg



Später dann gebrauchte Elektroautos zu kaufen - heißt dann für den Zweitbesitzer zum alten Auto gleich mal einen neuen Akku und hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit auch einen neuen E-Motor einbauen lassen. Womit de Markt für Gebraucht-Autos ganz anders aussehen dürfte als heute - falls es irgendwann nur noch E-Autos geben sollte. Aber E-Autos sind sowieso eine Sackgasse, noch versucht man sich dieses Thema schön zu reden und noch schöner zu denken. Mit E-Autos gibt es keinen Sieg gegen den Klimawandel. - Das Hauptproblem des Klimawandels ist einfach: Es gibt zu viele Menschen und weil dieser Faktor anwächst - gibt es keine Lösung für das Problem.


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

Acgira schrieb:


> Das Hauptproblem des Klimawandels ist einfach: Es gibt zu viele Menschen und weil dieser Faktor anwächst - gibt es keine Lösung für das Problem.



Keine Angst. Die Autoindustrie versucht mit aktiver Unterstützung der Regierung schon lange dieses Problem zu lösen. Einfach abwarten. COPD & Lungenkrebs entsteht leider nicht über Nacht. Das dauert etwas.


----------



## Adi1 (15. Januar 2020)

Vollautonomes Fahren würde zwangsläufig in Dtl. 

ein radikales Tempolimit erfordern,

Daran sind ja schon alle "CSU-Minister" gescheitert.


----------



## Eckism (15. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Vollautonomes Fahren würde zwangsläufig in Dtl.
> 
> ein radikales Tempolimit erfordern,
> 
> Daran sind ja schon alle "CSU-Minister" gescheitert.



Igitt, Tempolimit...Unwort des Jahrtausend. Will ich nicht, braucht man nicht, sollen die ganzen Schlafmützen Zug fahren und die Normalen Leute in Ruhe lassen.


----------



## Amigo (15. Januar 2020)

Nicht mehr lange und niemand fährt mehr... 20 Jahre vllt. und dann ist alles voller Mautzonen und Umweltzonen etc... nur die reichen dürfen ins Grüne. 
Wartet ab...


----------



## Nuallan (15. Januar 2020)

Eckism schrieb:


> Igitt, Tempolimit...Unwort des Jahrtausend. Will ich nicht, braucht man nicht, sollen die ganzen Schlafmützen Zug fahren und die Normalen Leute in Ruhe lassen.



Schon das du normal bist, andere unnormal sind und du meinst bestimmen zu können was man braucht und was nicht. Von allen Problemen auf der Straße sind Leute wie du das schlimmste.. und gefährlichste.


----------



## Eckism (15. Januar 2020)

Nuallan schrieb:


> Schon das du normal bist, andere unnormal sind und du meinst bestimmen zu können was man braucht und was nicht. Von allen Problemen auf der Straße sind Leute wie du das schlimmste.. und gefährlichste.



Es mag erschreckend klingen, aber die wenigsten halten sich an Verkehrsregeln, und das finde ich leider unnormal, gefährlich und dumm.


----------



## Bonja_Banana (15. Januar 2020)

Das ganze wird alleine der Gesetzeslage wegen in Deutschland so nicht gehen können und selbst wenn wer brauch sowas ? Mein neuer Firmenwagen hat auch Tempomat mit Abstandshalter und bremst in heiklen Situationen selbst. Dafür brauch ich keinen Tesla.



Eckism schrieb:


> Igitt, Tempolimit...Unwort des Jahrtausend. Will ich nicht, braucht man nicht, sollen die ganzen Schlafmützen Zug fahren und die Normalen Leute in Ruhe lassen.


du hast völlig recht, wer brauch schon ein Tempolimit. Es wäre viel besser wenn jeder mit 170 oder 200 über die Autobahn heizen würde und dann in schlimmen Situationen sein Auto nicht im Griff hat und falsch einschätzt und für "mal wieder" einen schweren Unfall sorgt. Ich fahre täglich zwischen 400 und 800km und sehe sehr viel. Manches will man nicht sehen, aber man weis immer was der Grund war für diese Unfälle. Autos die autonom fahren, haben zumindest ein System das gegenseitig aufpasst. Damit würde man unteranderem die bekannten kilometerlangen Staus an Autobahnstellen von 3 auf 2 Spuren in den Griff bekommen weil nicht Auto 10 vor Auto 9 sein will um etwas zu kompensieren. 

Nochwas als kleiner Tipp: Raser sind nicht schneller am Ziel als andere. Sie haben nur mehr Stress beim Fahren weil die heiklen Situationen um 200% steigen. Und sowas sagt dir wer der täglich viele Kilometer fährt und auch das ein oder andere mal eine kleine "Schreiattacke" durch andere Mitbenutzer der Autobahn bekommt.


----------



## Eckism (15. Januar 2020)

Bonja_Banana schrieb:


> Das ganze wird alleine der Gesetzeslage wegen in Deutschland so nicht gehen können und selbst wenn wer brauch sowas ? Mein neuer Firmenwagen hat auch Tempomat mit Abstandshalter und bremst in heiklen Situationen selbst. Dafür brauch ich keinen Tesla.
> 
> 
> du hast völlig recht, wer brauch schon ein Tempolimit. Es wäre viel besser wenn jeder mit 170 oder 200 über die Autobahn heizen würde und dann in schlimmen Situationen sein Auto nicht im Griff hat und falsch einschätzt und für "mal wieder" einen schweren Unfall sorgt. Ich fahre täglich zwischen 400 und 800km und sehe sehr viel. Manches will man nicht sehen, aber man weis immer was der Grund war für diese Unfälle. Autos die autonom fahren, haben zumindest ein System das gegenseitig aufpasst. Damit würde man unteranderem die bekannten kilometerlangen Staus an Autobahnstellen von 3 auf 2 Spuren in den Griff bekommen weil nicht Auto 10 vor Auto 9 sein will um etwas zu kompensieren.
> ...



170 und drüber ist heizen, alles was schneller als du bist sind Raser...da brauchst du mir keine Tips geben. 
Zumal fahre ich auch ein paar Meter Autobahn...ab und zu. Mit dem schneller ist immer so ne Sache, kommt auf Tag und Zeit an, für mich ist es schon ein Unterschied ob ich 5 Stunden oder 2,5 Stunden für 490Km brauche.

Das einzige, was man mir ankreiden kann ist das rechts überholen, nachdem ich mindesten 2 min. hinter dem Linksspurschleichern hinterhergedümpelt bin und das überholen in Baustellen, aber anders kommt man an manchen einfach nicht vorbei. Ich bin schon etwas zügiger unterwegs, nur bin ich mir dessen bewusst, das ich nicht alleine bin. Ich lasse vor,  behersche das Reißverschlussverfahren(was ja richtig schwer für 99% der Autofahrer ist) UND die Rettungsgasse.


----------



## -Shorty- (15. Januar 2020)

Bin heute extra um 5 aufgestanden um völlig entspannt mit 180 im Tempomat zum Ziel zu "Rasen". 

Ganz ehrlich, ich kann auch mit 180 rücksichtsvoll fahren, sowas ist keine Frage des TopSpeeds. Entweder ist man in der Lage Geschwindigkeiten oder Überholmanöver anderer einzuschätzen oder nicht.

PS: So eine Dashcam kann das eigene Verhalten durchaus positiv beeinflussen, speziell was Abstände anbelangt. Und mit größeren Abständen lässt es sich auch entspannt schnell fahren.

Aaaber ich kenne auch die Straßen um Frankfurt, München oder Berlin. Zum Glück muss ich so selten hin. Da gehen mir auch die Tipps aus.

Automatisieren 100% dafür.


----------



## Kuhprah (15. Januar 2020)

Vergesst es. Das kommt erst wenn die deutschen Autobauer auch so weit sind. Bis dahin wird Europa zureglementiert und abgehängt. Wenn man sich ansieht was die Autos in den USA schon können und dann was hier geht.. das is ne Krücke und ne nette Show.. aber für viel mehr taugt es definitiv nicht 

@Darkwing
Es wurden keine Motren getauscht eigentlich. Es waren in den ersten Serien nur Lager die nicht so perfekt waren und vor allem In D das hohe Tempo auf Dauer nicht mochten. Ergebnis war ein schleifendes Geräusch. Also hat man, um den Kunden mobil zu halten, einfach den ganzen Motor schnell ausgetauscht und im Hintergrund dann die Lager gewechselt und der Motor wieder in Umlauf gebracht...  Du würdest auch nicht 1 Tag aufs Auto verzichten wollen wenn der Motor in 2h gewechselt ist und du weiter fahren kannst, oder?


----------



## plusminus (16. Januar 2020)

Ja genau wie Boeing das Automatisierte in der Luft bleiben der 737 Max , wo das System den Piloten übergangen hat  und zwei Flugzeuge ungespitzt in den Boden gerammt hat mit mehreren 100 Toten 

Und Tesla macht hier auch keine gute Figur 

Tesla-Autopilot-Unfall: Erstmals Tote in einem fremden Fahrzeug - auto motor und sport

Mit der Automatisiererei glauben Tesla und co , kann auch noch der grösste Depp fahren , und man kann somit mit ihm Geld verdienen


----------



## seahawk (16. Januar 2020)

Das Auto ob autonom oder nicht ist eine Fehlentwicklung ,die verschwinden wird.


----------



## empy (16. Januar 2020)

> Dies soll verhindern, dass Tesla-Fahrer zu leichtsinnig werden und nicht mehr auf den Verkehr achten.



Erstens  klappt das sicher gaaanz toll, weil ja mit den heutigen  Assistenzsystemen manche Leute schon meinen, sie müssten nicht mehr auf  die Straße gucken und zweitens fahre ich lieber selbst ganz, als die  ganze Zeit am Steuer zu sitzen und angespannt darauf zu warten, ob die  Karre Mist baut. Ist im Endeffekt so, als würde man bei jemandem  mitfahren, dem man das Fahren nicht zutraut und dem man andauernd über  die Schulter gucken und im Notfall in's Lenkrad greifen muss. Kann man  heute schon haben. Dank dem eben erwähnten Effekt von Assistenzsystemen  auf manche Leute sogar öfter als einem lieb ist.



Eckism schrieb:


> Wer  zu Faul oder/und zu Blöd zum Autofahren ist, sollte Zug/Bus/Taxi  nutzen. Gut für die Umwelt, man spart Geld und man kackt keine 30  Minuten an der Ladesäule ab.



Du nutzt den ÖPNV nicht, richtig? 30 Minuten Ladesäule sind der blanke Hohn gegen das, was man da teilweise auf sich nehmen muss.



Nosi schrieb:


> Wenn  ich an den ganzen Elektro-Schrott von Rollern und E-Bikes denke wo  vorher vielleicht mal noch Muskelkraft benutzt wurde, hat der ganze  Elektrohype bis jetzt der Umwelt mehr geschadet als gut gemacht.



Denk  aber auch an die ganzen Motorroller, die man mit E-Bikes ersetzen  könnte. E-Bikes als Freizeitgerät finde ich auch eher dämlich, wobei das  für ältere Leute schon wieder anders aussieht, die sonst vielleicht gar  nicht mehr radeln könnten, aber als Mobilitätsgerät kann das schon sehr  sinnvoll sein und einige deutlich weniger ökologische und sehr viel  nervigere Fahrzeuge ersetzen. Es war echt grausam, als auf dem Dorf, wo  ich den größten Teil meiner Jugend verbracht habe, alle mit diesen  blöden 25er-Rollern angefangen haben. Die Dinger stinken, sind laut und  kommen nicht vom Fleck. Das hat einem bei den perpetuell rasenmähenden  Nachbarn gerade noch gefehlt.



Eckism schrieb:


> Igitt,  Tempolimit...Unwort des Jahrtausend. Will ich nicht, braucht man nicht,  sollen die ganzen Schlafmützen Zug fahren und die Normalen Leute in Ruhe  lassen.



Es müsste einfach überall diese variablen Systeme geben. Wenn alles  frei ist, können die Leute von mir aus heizen, aber ich habe einfach  keine Lust, wenn es Verkehr gibt, eine Spur den LKWs und eine Spur den  Leuten zu überlassen, die meinen mit unter 250 Km/h käme man nicht an.  Da bleibt dann leider nicht mehr viel übrig. Und wenn sie die Dinger  schon überall aufbauen, können sie gleich noch ein paar Blitzer  montieren.


----------



## compisucher (16. Januar 2020)

seahawk schrieb:


> Das Auto ob autonom oder nicht ist eine Fehlentwicklung ,die verschwinden wird.



Das Problem ist eine Massenproblem.
Früher hatte der Privilegierte das Pferd, dann kam das Automobil für den Wohlhabenden.

Mit der Bandstraße für die T-Lizzy und dem VW Käfer wurden die Massen mobilisiert.

Erkläre mal unter dem Gesichtspunkt der grundgesetzlichen Gleichheit dem Volke, dass es dann nicht mehr Individualverkehr  ausführen darf 

Die anklingende Kritik, es gäbe zu viel Individualverkehr - da bin ich komplett bei dir.
Nur Bedarf es dann eben ein extrem gut ausgebautes 24/7 ÖPNV System bis in die letzte Nebenstraße eines 100 EW Dorfes...


----------



## empy (16. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Die anklingende Kritik, es gäbe zu viel Individualverkehr - da bin ich komplett bei dir.
> Nur Bedarf es dann eben ein extrem gut ausgebautes 24/7 ÖPNV System bis in die letzte Nebenstraße eines 100 EW Dorfes...



Ich denke auch, dass die Lösung nicht sein wird, wie wir irgendwo hinkommen, sondern ob wir irgendwo hinkommen. Es ist im Grunde genommen ein totaler Wahnwitz, was für Strecken zurückgelegt werden, die es vermutlich nicht müssten. Ich denke, dass die größte Hoffnung in der Weiterentwicklung der Arbeitswelt liegt.


----------



## seahawk (16. Januar 2020)

Individualverkehr in einer Form wird es immer geben, aber er wird Teil eines Netzwerkes der Verkehrsträger sein. Und es wird halt mehr ein Sharingkonzept werden. 

Leider sind wir davon noch weit entfernt und das liegt nicht an den Bürger/innen dieses Landes sondern an den Angeboten und selbst dort einfach an Inkompetenz, besonders bei der Fahrplanerstellung. Wenn die Ankunftszeit eines Busses sich nur an den anderen Bussen orietniert und nicht an der S-Bahn in die eigentlich die meisten Benutzer/innen umsteigen, dann darf sich niemand wundern, dass lieber das Auto genutzt wird.


----------



## 0ldN3rd (16. Januar 2020)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Wenn man sich die Verkaufszahlen der deutschen Hersteller so anschaut, scheint die Tatsache nicht viele potetielle Kunden wirklich zu stören.



Warum sollte es auch? Es gibt weder in DE noch in EU eine Rechtsgrundlage die dies hergibt (in diesem Falle äugt man wohl auf die USA, wo der größte Nichts-Nutz reich werden kann, wenn er sich im McDonalds nen heißen Kaffee überkippt - weil ja niemand ahnen kann, dass der heiße Kaffee bei MCDoof auch wirklich heiß ist!)
Ist mir aber völlig klar, das man hier in DE immer lauter danach schreit... Was dann draus wird, sieht man bei der DUH... 30 Anwälte, die sich unterm dem Deckmantel "Umweltschutz" aufgrund einer Klagemöglichkeit sanieren...   Ist aber OT hier ging ja mal um das tolle autmatisierte  Fahren von Tesla...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2020)

OField schrieb:


> Dir ist klar, dass Teslas mit Strom fahren, ja? Und desto mehr Strom durch Co2 freie Quellen erzeugt wird, desto weniger klimaschädlich wird das Autofahren.



Nö. Weniger klimaschädlich wird es maximal, wenn weniger Strom in nicht-CO2-freien Quellen erzeugt wird. Und das ist bei einem insgesamt steigenden Verbrauch nicht einfach nur die Kehrseite der Medaillie, sondern eine komplett andere Frage. Und gerade heute haben Bund und Länder Zahlungen von knapp 5 Milliarden an Kohlekonzerne beschlossen und das mit Datteln 4 ein neues (und mit das größte) Kohlekraftwerk in Deutschland in Betrieb genommen wird. Wenn die Bundesregierung die Windkraft nicht wieder von der Wand abkratzt, gegen die sie sie gefahren haben (und es sieht nicht danach aus), könnte im nächsten Jahr in Deutschland mehr Kohlekraft als erneuerbare ans Netz gehen. Klimafreundlich sind Teslas aber erst, wenn wir alle fossilen Kraftwerke abgeschaltet haben oder wenn sie ausschließlich zu Peakzeiten geladen werden.

Aktuell dagegen... - wer das Ding abends an die Steckdose hängt, verhindert damit einfach nur die Abschaltung der dreckigsten Kraftwerke und lädt somit mit circa 1 g CO2/Wh. Macht für ein Modell 3 mit 22,5 kWh/100 km Realverbrauch bei Richtgeschwindigkeit auf der Autobahn also 225 g CO2/100 km. Ein Benziner verursacht die gleichen (direkten) Emissionen bei einem Verbrauch von 9,7 l/100 km (mit E10, das heutzutage Emissionsangaben zugrunde liegt, entsprechend knapp 11 l/100 km) ein Diesel (der sicherlich nicht mehr Dreck als ein altes Kohlekraftwerk verursacht) 8,5 l/100 km. Nur gibt es jede Menge Verbrenner, die bei konstanter Fahrweise nicht annähernd soviel verbrauchen, die sparsamsten Transportmittel für "2 Erwachsene und 2 Kurze und 2 Koffer" (ins Modell 3 passt ja kaum mehr als in einen Golf, von Prius & Co ganz zu schweigen) könnten sogar haarscharf die Hälfte schaffen.




INU.ID schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja auch eigentlich schon lange nicht mehr die Technik, der aufwendigste Faktor in der Rechnung ist der Mensch (bzw. seine "Unvorhersehbarkeit"). Nimmt man diesen "Störer" aus der Rechnung raus, klappt es auch mit der autonomen Mobilität sehr viel schneller.



Und die Tiere müssen auch noch weg. Und das Wetter. Und die Sonne, die stört auch immer wieder. Also genauer gesagt: "Die Technik ist schon lange nicht mehr das Problem, solange man sich in geschlossenen Hallen oder auf der dunklen Seite des Mondes befindet" 
Auf der Straße ist es dagegen ehrlich gesagt erschreckend, wie wenig Fortschritte gegenüber ARGO, Prometheus und der Forschung von Dickmanns gemacht wurden. Selbstständig einer Spur folgen konnten Autos schon in den 90ern, Abstand halten auch und Navigationssysteme gab es damals auch schon. Gut: Aufgrund der Elektronik brauchte Mercedes damals noch einen kompletten Transporter, um selbsständig auf Autobahnen und Landstraßen zu fahren, aber abgesehen von der Verkleinerung und Beschleunigung der Chips und der damals noch nicht implementierten Personenerkennung scheint sich im letzten Vierteljahrhundert wenig getan zu haben. Wenn die Entwicklung in dem Tempo weitermacht, haben wir auch 2070 noch keine Fahrzeuge, die mit diesem Probelem namens "Lebewesen" zurecht kommen.



> Auf einer solchen Strecke könnten mit Sicherheit heute schon Fahrzeuge selbstständig fahren. Denkbar wäre so sogar das ungebremste Überfahren einer Kreuzung, da die Abstände zueinander schon vorher ausgewertet werden könnten. Alles was es dazu braucht sind Strecken, wo Mensch und Tier keinen Zugang haben, also weder als aktive Fahrer (egal mit welchem Fahrzeug), noch als Fußgänger. Dazu könnte man quasi jede Straße nehmen, wenn man Geländer/Zäune an den Rand baut, und Unter- und Überführungen. Auf der Autobahn wäre es sogar noch einfacher, hier gibt es weder Ampeln noch Fußgänger.



Und wenn du zusätzlich noch Metallstreifen auf die Fahrbahn packst, kannst du auch noch den Reibungswiderstand dramatisch reduzieren und die seitlichen Abstände minimieren!




Acgira schrieb:


> Und weil die Leute nicht ganz phantasielos sind und man dazu auch nur ein Fünkchen Verstand und Phantasie braucht, wird es dazu natürlich Makrovorrichtungen (irgendwas mechanisches) geben die dafür Sorgen, dass es alle 15s einen Lenkraddruck gibt. Das ist sicher nicht übertrieben...



"dann"? Für alle berührungs- oder druckbasierten Fahrererkennungssysteme, die es schon bei heutigen Spur-/Abstandshalte-Assistenten ("Autopilot" im Tesla-Jargon) geben muss, werden bereits entsprechende Methoden angewandt, um bei der Fahrt zu lesen, surfen, schlafen, etc.. Youtube ist voll von entsprechenden Videos. Nur Systeme, die tatsächlich Lenkbewegungen erfordern, nötigen den Fahrer weiterhin zumindest zum Knieeinsatz.




PCGH_Claus schrieb:


> Absolut richtig. Die "Umweltbedingungen" stellen für die autonom fahrenden Fahrzeuge eine riesige Herausforderung dar. Um das einigermaßen lösen zu können, brauchen die Systeme Trainingsdatensätze, da es sich hierbei vor allem um Objekterkennung sowie Weiterverarbeitung von verschiedenen Daten geht. Im Prinzip sind das KI-Technologien die die Systeme hierzu anwenden. Alle von dir genannten Beispiele eint aber eines: Es sind lediglich "vollautonom fahrende Fahrzeuge nach Level 4", zumindest wenn man mal soweit ist, dass kein Mensch mehr zur Kontrolle gebraucht wird.



Vorerst sind es wohl "semiautonom lernende Fahrschüler nach Level 4" 
Und auch wenn sie einige Dinge dabei schon sehr gut können, sind sie in anderen Schlechter als Anfänger, die kein Fahrlehrer vom Übungsplatz lassen würde. Trotzdem fahren sie ohne besagten Fahrlehrer über US-Straßen (und US-Fahrradfahrerinnen) und bei weitem nicht nur die Hersteller mit ihren finanziellen Interessen wollen das auch in Deutschland so haben  .



> Schließlich ist immer das abgefahrene Gebiet genau abgesteckt. Für"echtes Level 5" müssten die Fahrzeuge aber auf allen Straßen dieser Welt selbständig fahren können. Das erscheint doch ziemlich utopisch, wenn selbst der aktuelle Marktführer auf diesem Gebiet Waymo von Google, zugeben muss, dass wohl niemals autonomes Fahren auf allen Strecken und unter allen Umweltbedingungen - also nach Level 5 - möglich sein wird. Die Zielsetzung kann nur lauten, von Level 4 aus möglichst nahe an Level 5 zu kommen. Im Marketinggebrauch wird man trotzdem sehr oft lesen können "autonomes Fahren gestartet etc.", obwohl es sich laut SAE-Level nur um Level 4 (von 5) handelt...
> 
> Vor allem in abgesperrten Gebieten ist ein "autonomes Fahren" (Level 4) aber interessant. Man denke mal an Shuttle-Services.



Für Notsituationen braucht eigentlich jedes Fahrzeug einen "Level 5 Fahrer" an Bord. Der ägyptische oder gar indische Berufsverkehr mögen als unglaubliche Katastrophe erscheinen, den von einem autonomen Auto zu verlangen ausverschämt wäre. Aber ganz ehrlich: Was da ständig auftritt, kann man auch in Deutschland jedes einzelne Mal sehen, wenn auf einer engen, vollen Innenstadtstraße eine Rettungsgasse gebildet werden soll. Dann werden plötzlich genau der gleiche Überblick über den Verkehr, kreative Lösungen und Regelbeugungen verlangt. Und der Unterschied zwischen "ständig" und "1-2 mal im Jahr" gilt für einen Computer nicht. So ein Manöver muss einfach jedes Fahrzeug hinbekommen - und  binnen 15-30 Sekunden nach dem die Sirene zu hören ist abschließen. Ein autonomes Auto, dessen Insasse die letzte halbe Stunde in ein Buch vertieft war oder Schlaf nachgeholt hat, kann hier nicht warten, bis der Mensch übernimmt. Es muss es selbst machen (können) oder sein Einsatz auf der Straße gefährdet indirekt Menschenleben; so ein Computer erfüllt nicht die Anforderungen an eine Fahrerlaubnis.




Nosi schrieb:


> Wenn ich an den ganzen Elektro-Schrott von Rollern und E-Bikes denke wo vorher vielleicht mal noch Muskelkraft benutzt wurde, hat der ganze Elektrohype bis jetzt der Umwelt mehr geschadet als gut gemacht.



Die (Tret-)Roller waren und sind schon immer was für Risikokapitalverbrenner, Hipster und Digitalisierer gewesen. Mit Umwelt haben das nie was zu tun und ich habe auch niemand mit halbwegs glaubwürtigem Standpunkt zur Umwelt gesehen, der Dinger in ihrer heutigen Form verteidigt hätte. E-Bikes dagegen haben tatsächlich bei einigen Leuten, die wegen der Topographie oder Entfernung bislang kein Fahrrad nehmen konnten, eine Abkehr vom Auto gebracht. Blöd ist halt noch die Beschränkung auf maximal 25 km/h oder auf ausschließlich Straße, was die maximal mögliche Entfernung unnötig einschränkt.




BojackHorseman schrieb:


> BEV und Akkus sind bereits heute klimafreundlicher als Benziner. Ein Stromer fährt nach 120.000 km klimaneutral. Würde für die Gesamtproduktion ausschließlich grüner Strom verwendet, wären es unter 80.000 km.



Siehe oben: Aber auch nur dann, wenn das Ding ausschließlich direkt aus der Solarzelle geladen wird. So, wie viele ihr Elektroauto nutzen (tagsüber fahren, abends aus dem Netz laden), verschlechtert sich seine am Start relativ schlechte Umweltbilanz mit jedem gefahrenen Kilometer noch weiter.



> Das bei Laufleistungen, die ein Benziner im Leben nicht sieht. Tesla gibt eine Garantie auf die Akkus von 160.000km, was exakt der Lebenserwartung eines Benziners entspricht.



Also bei meinem Passat glaube ich zuletzt was mit 220000 km auf dem Tacho gesehen zu haben und der Motor ist 1a in Form, der wird locker die 300000 voll machen. Und das ist kein Einzelfall, solche Autos gibt es zu tausenden. 2-3 Fehlkonstruktionen (die Tesla eben auch schon hatte) ausgenommen wird so gut wie kein Verbrenner wegen Motorverschleiß verschrottet. Rosten kann ein Batterieauto dagegen genauso und Probleme mit Elektrik und Fahrwerk (<= Gewicht!) sind sogar wahrscheinlicher.

Die beste Angabe zum durchschnittlichen Verschrottungsalter in Deutschland, die ich finden konnte, liegt übrigens bei 18 Jahren und ist (wie in einem anderen Thread besprochen) alt und für seit den 90ern gebaute Autos viel zu niedrig. Tendenz dürfte eher 20-25 Jahre zu im Schnitt 14000 km ein, also 280000 bis 350000 km, ehe ein in Deutschland gebliebener Verbrenner tatsächlich sein Leben aushaucht. Die meisten werden lange vorher nach Osteuropa oder Afrika verschifft und dürften da dann noch weitaus länger in Betrieb sein. 160k sind jedenfalls ein Witz und bei den überdimensionierten Tesla-Akkus und der geringen Reichweite der anderen Batterieautos ist die Strecke sowieso das kleinere Problem. Viel spannender wird das Alter, denn Li-Ios in anderen Anwendungen lassen nach 10 Jahren meist deutlich nach. Wie es da wohl nach 20 Jahren aussieht?




Adi1 schrieb:


> Vollautonomes Fahren würde zwangsläufig in Dtl.
> 
> ein radikales Tempolimit erfordern,
> 
> Daran sind ja schon alle "CSU-Minister" gescheitert.



Was hat denn bitteschön ein Tempolimit damit zu tun? Gut: Für autonome Batterieautos bräuchte man es, weil sie sich sonst in der Zwickmühle zwischen Reichweite und Linkespurtempo bei den Lastern anstellen müssten, aber die Wahl des Motors hat ja nichts mit der autonomen Steuerung zu tun. Letztere hat, im Gegensatz zum Menschen, jedenfalls kein Problem mit hohem Tempo. Computer sind schnell, dass ist ihr einziger ganz klarer Vorteil in diesem Szenario, und eine Verdoppelung der Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit für eine Verdoppelung des Tempos wäre überhaupt kein Problem. Eine Verdoppelung der Sensorreichweite auch nur eine Frage des Geldes, denn der zu überwachende Bereich verengt sich ja entsprechend auf der Autobahn - man braucht also nur einen zweiten Satz Kameras mit anderem Objektiv und einen vernünftigen rückwärtigen Sensor an Stelle des linken Spiegels. Das es sowas noch gibt, liegt allein daran, dass es außerhalb Deutschland niemand braucht. Und in Deutschland auch kaum, weil die Schnellfahrer meist selber fahren wollen und autonome Fahrer die Zeit ja für was anderes nutzen könnten - wenn echtes autonomes Fahren denn überhaupt funktionieren würde.




Kuhprah schrieb:


> @Darkwing
> Es wurden keine Motren getauscht eigentlich. Es waren in den ersten Serien nur Lager die nicht so perfekt waren und vor allem In D das hohe Tempo auf Dauer nicht mochten. Ergebnis war ein schleifendes Geräusch. Also hat man, um den Kunden mobil zu halten, einfach den ganzen Motor schnell ausgetauscht und im Hintergrund dann die Lager gewechselt und der Motor wieder in Umlauf gebracht...  Du würdest auch nicht 1 Tag aufs Auto verzichten wollen wenn der Motor in 2h gewechselt ist und du weiter fahren kannst, oder?



Und glaubst du, bei einem Verbrenner läuft das anders? Wenn "der Motor kaputt ist", ist da in der Regel auch nicht der Motorblock explodiert, der Kopf abgebrannt, die Kolben in der Walachhei und die Kurbelwelle zerspant. Sondern genau ein Teil kaputt, im Worst Case (Zahnriemen gerissen => Ventile von Kolben zermalmt) ein Typ von Teil. Die meisten großen Umbauten waren in letzter Zeit wegen Banalität wie Ölabstreifringen (VAG) oder Lagerschalen (BMW. Oder eben Tesla.).
Einziger Unterschied beim S: Tesla hat eine ordentliche Garantie gegeben und sich auch dran gehalten. Unsere deutsche Hersteller hätten die Dinger für zwei Wochen in die Werkstatt gestellt und "aus Kulanz" die Hälfte der fünfstelligen Rechnung übernommen. Vielleicht.




seahawk schrieb:


> Individualverkehr in einer Form wird es immer geben, aber er wird Teil eines Netzwerkes der Verkehrsträger sein. Und es wird halt mehr ein Sharingkonzept werden.



Sharing löst nur Park-, aber keine Verkehrsprobleme. Im Gegenteil, die werden ggf. schlimmer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. Januar 2020)

PCGH-Redaktion schrieb:


> Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Tesla will automatisiertes Fahren bald in Serie bringen*


Das ganze klappt wunderbar, wenn endlich diese verdammten Selbstfahrer, Radfahrer und Fußgänger aus dem Verkehr verschwinden würden!


----------



## INU.ID (17. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und die Tiere müssen auch noch weg. Und das Wetter. Und die Sonne, die stört auch immer wieder.


Weil das ja auch alles Dinge sind die der Mensch mit 100%iger Zuverlässigkeit beherrscht. Wie genau sterben eigentlich die aktuell fast 1,5mio jedes Jahr im Straßenverkehr?


----------



## Adi1 (17. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was hat denn bitteschön ein Tempolimit damit zu tun? Gut: Für autonome Batterieautos bräuchte man es, weil sie sich sonst in der Zwickmühle zwischen Reichweite und Linkespurtempo bei den Lastern anstellen müssten, aber die Wahl des Motors hat ja nichts mit der autonomen Steuerung zu tun. Letztere hat, im Gegensatz zum Menschen, jedenfalls kein Problem mit hohem Tempo. Computer sind schnell, dass ist ihr einziger ganz klarer Vorteil in diesem Szenario, und eine Verdoppelung der Verarbeitungsgeschwindigkeit für eine Verdoppelung des Tempos wäre überhaupt kein Problem. Eine Verdoppelung der Sensorreichweite auch nur eine Frage des Geldes, denn der zu überwachende Bereich verengt sich ja entsprechend auf der Autobahn - man braucht also nur einen zweiten Satz Kameras mit anderem Objektiv und einen vernünftigen rückwärtigen Sensor an Stelle des linken Spiegels. Das es sowas noch gibt, liegt allein daran, dass es außerhalb Deutschland niemand braucht. Und in Deutschland auch kaum, weil die Schnellfahrer meist selber fahren wollen und autonome Fahrer die Zeit ja für was anderes nutzen könnten - wenn echtes autonomes Fahren denn überhaupt funktionieren würde.
> .



Wer braucht das eigentlich, das autonome Fahren?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Weil das ja auch alles Dinge sind die der Mensch mit 100%iger Zuverlässigkeit beherrscht. Wie genau sterben eigentlich die aktuell fast 1,5mio jedes Jahr im Straßenverkehr?



Für 1,5 Millionen pro Jahr kann ich nicht sprechen, da ich keinen Überblick habe. Dürfte so sachen wie "von US Raketen in die Luft gejagt werden" oder "mit Erdrutsch den Andenhang runtergerutscht sein" ebenso umfassen wie "Schlepperpickup ging mitten in der Sahara der Sprit aus". Letzteres könnte man vielleicht mit Batterieautos und ganz vielen Super Chargern in allen Wüsten der Welt lösen, aber nicht mit autonomer Steuerung.

Reduzieren wir die Zahl mal auf die 3725 Menschen, die letztes Jahr in Deutschland ums Leben gekommen sind, so heißen die häufigsten Antworten "Alkohol", "Unaufmerksamkeit", "überhöhte Geschwindigkeit" und "Radfahrer bzw. Fußgänger übersehen". "Komplette falsche Einschätzung der Verkehrslage", "Unfähigkeit mit anderen Verkehrsteilnehmern umzugehen", "beherrscht weniger als 50% des Straßennetzes" und "ist bei jeder zweiten Wettersituation überfordert" habe ich dagegen ausschließlich bei ""autonomen"" Fahrzeugen gelesen. Und wie dir vielleicht auffällt, sind die ersten beiden menschlichen Unfallfaktoren auch ein Totalausschlusskriterium für Überwachungstätigkeiten und die anderen beiden welche, die autonome Autos selbst schon fertig gebracht haben. Level-4-Fahrzeuge lösen also kein einziges der bestehenden Probleme, sondern schaffen nur neue.

Maximal könnten sie menschliche Fahrer unterstützen, genauso wie das ein Fahrlehrer machen kann, aber das ist ein zweischneidiges Schwert, wenn diese Unterstüzung missbraucht wird oder zu mangelnder eigener Fahrerfahrung führt. Ich habe mal eine Person mit Führerschein, die 15 Jahre nicht mehr hinter dem Lenkrad gesessen hat, auf einen Übungsplatz mitgenommen und die fuhr schlechter, als manch einer ohne jegliche Fahrerfahrung nach 10 Minuten Einweisung. 1-2 Stunden später waren einige Grundbewegungen wieder da, aber nach weitere 6 Stunden kam quasi keine Verbesserung mehr. Die Person hatte (und hat) zwar eine Fahrerlaubnis, war (und ist) wegen lange ausbleibender Fahrpraxis aber komplett fahruntauglich. Eine ähnliche Entwicklung wäre bei Nutzern teilautonomer Autos zu erwarten. Die fahren dann kaum noch selbst, der Computer übergibt ihnen aber ausgerechnet in den schwersten Situationen, die ein normaler Fahranfänger komplett meidet, die gesamte Verantwortung. Das kann nur schief gehen. Imho müsste man, wenn man mehr als Level 2 genehmigt, regelmäßige Nachprüfungen oder aber Fahrleistungsnachweise erfordern. Genauso wie in zahlreichen Berufen (und bei Piloten auch privat) Lizenzen bei unzureichender Praxis erlöschen und erneuert werden müssen.




Adi1 schrieb:


> Wer braucht das eigentlich, das autonome Fahren?



Wer selbst nicht fahren kann (zeitweilig oder allgemein) oder nicht will und für dessen Fahrbedürfnis sich ÖPNV einfach nicht lohnt. Dafür gibt es schon eine ganze Reihe von Anwendungsfällen und wenn man "nicht fahren" um "nicht effizient fahren" erweitert, sogar verdammt viele, in denen autonome Autos ein echter Fortschritt wären.

Aber dafür müssten es eben tatsächlich autonome Autos sein. Nicht Autos mit eingeschränkter Selbstfahrfunktion und permanentem Überwachungsbedarf. Denn eins ist wohl klar: In nichts sind Menschen schlechter, als in Überwachungsaufgaben. Aus gutem Grund arbeiten alle Bereiche, die um menschliche Überwacher nicht herumkommen mit verkürzten Schichtzeiten, Vier- oder sogar Sechsaugenprinzip, ausführlichen Vorabchecks einschließlich medizinischer und psychologischer Eignung sowie aufwendiger Expertenausbildung (meist drei oder alle vier Aspekte auf einmal). Level-3-Fahrzeuge und Level-4-Testwagen nehmen dagegen einen Niedriglohnjobber von der Straße mit 10 Minuten Einweisung oder gar einen vollkommen beliebigen Hans Wurst.


----------



## INU.ID (17. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Für 1,5 Millionen pro Jahr kann ich nicht sprechen, da ich keinen Überblick habe. Dürfte so sachen wie "von US Raketen in die Luft gejagt werden" oder "mit Erdrutsch den Andenhang runtergerutscht sein" ebenso umfassen wie "Schlepperpickup ging mitten in der Sahara der Sprit aus".


Korrekt, der größte Teil der fast 1.500.000 jährlichen Verkehrstoten dürfte ganz genau daran sterben bzw. gestorben sein. 


> Reduzieren wir die Zahl mal auf die 3725 Menschen, die letztes Jahr in Deutschland ums Leben gekommen sind,


Und warum nicht gleich auf den einen Menschen reduzieren, der hier bei uns in der Nachbarstadt letztes Jahr umgekommen ist? Warum willst du 99,9% der Verkehrstoten, bzw. wie genau sie ums Leben gekommen sind, ignorieren?

Ich meine klar, wenn wir von autonomer Mobilität bzw. der Technik sprechen, und davon welchen Nutzen sie Stand heute hätte/haben könnte, oder wie sie Stand heute verglichen mit menschlichen Fahrern abschneidet, oder unter welchen Bedingungen man sie heute schon einsetzen könnte (und welchen Effekt sie tatsächlich [positiv wie negativ] hätte), dann nehmen wir doch zum Vergleich erstmal eines der Länder, die pro 100.000 motorisierte Fahrzeuge, oder pro 100.000 Einwohner, ganz am Ende der Liste mit der Anzahl an Verkehrstoten aufgezählt wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Liste der Laender nach Verkehrstoten – Wikipedia

Die (je nach Quelle) weltweit 50.000.000 Verletzten jedes Jahr lassen wir natürlich besser auch noch außen vor. Auch, dass die häufigste Unfallursache zb. das Fehlen von Verkehrsregeln, bzw. natürlich deren fehlende Durchsetzung ist (einer Paradedisziplin für autonome Mobilität), ignorieren wir gekonnt.

Lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen was wann genau kommt. HEAT (Hamburg Electric Autonomous Transportation) zeigt heute schon was angeblich nicht geht, und ab Mitte 2020/21 auch mit Fahrgästen. Parallel dazu werden in vielen Teilen der Welt ähnliche Projekte starten, oder sind sogar schon vor einiger Zeit gestartet. Das Militär setzt autonome System schon seit langem, und in den verschiedensten Bereichen, ein, weil sie besser sehen, schneller verstehen und entscheiden, und auch schneller reagieren als jeder Mensch.

Bis dahin geben wir uns einfach weiter der Illusion hin, der Mensch sei so ein super toller Autofahrer, dessen überragende Fähigkeiten im Straßenverkehr die Technik selbst in 100 Jahren nicht erreichen wird.


----------



## Adi1 (18. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer selbst nicht fahren kann (zeitweilig oder allgemein) oder nicht will und für dessen Fahrbedürfnis sich ÖPNV einfach nicht lohnt. Dafür gibt es schon eine ganze Reihe von Anwendungsfällen und wenn man "nicht fahren" um "nicht effizient fahren" erweitert, sogar verdammt viele, in denen autonome Autos ein echter Fortschritt wären.



Das wird sicherlich eine Randgruppe bleiben.

Die meisten neu zugelassenen Fahrzeuge sind doch schon jetzt rollende Computer,
wer nutzt denn eigentlich diesen ganzen Quark?

Das Auto wird immer ein begehrtes Fortbewegungsmittel bleiben, auch
in näherer Zukunft,
elektrisch oder mit Brennstoffzellen ist erst mal egal.

Aber was viele vergessen ...

... selbst Fahren macht LAUNE !


----------



## -Shorty- (18. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... selbst Fahren macht LAUNE !



Wenn sich das auf öffentlichen Straßen letztlich wie Straßenbahnfahren anfühlt, wird auch diese Faszination aussterben.


----------



## Kuhprah (18. Januar 2020)

Adi1 schrieb:


> ... selbst Fahren macht LAUNE !



Aber nur wenn man allein unterwegs ist und sonst keiner auf der Strasse. Ich komm grad aus Frankfurt / Main zurück.. Himmel bin ich froh gewesen als ich wieder über die Grenze war und das Kriegsgebiet BAB verlassen konnte. Ohne die vielen Assistenzsysteme die schon verbaut sind würde es noch viel mehr knallen da... 
Und dass wo 60 stand auch 60 gefahren wurde. Bis auf den Typen aus Heidelberg, der meinte 80 ginge auch.. bis zum Blitz


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Und warum nicht gleich auf den einen Menschen reduzieren, der hier bei uns in der Nachbarstadt letztes Jahr umgekommen ist? Warum willst du 99,9% der Verkehrstoten, bzw. wie genau sie ums Leben gekommen sind, ignorieren?



Weil ich über die Begleitumstände von 99,9% der tödlichen Verkehrsunfälle wenig weiß, aber vergleichsweise viel über die der 0,1%, die in Deutschland geschehen? Diskussionen über Dinge, von denen man keine Ahnung hat, machen wenig Sinn. Die einzige Mutmaßung, die ich darüber machen kann: Wenn Deutschland mit seiner weltweit betrachtet nahezu höchsten Fahrzeugdichte, weit überdurchschnittlicher Leistungsfähigkeit dieser Fahrzeuge sowie den weltweit absolut höchsten maximal zulässigen Geschwindigkeiten und damit in der Summe den insgesamt besten Vorraussetzungen für tödliche Verletzungen im Falle eines Unfalls nicht annähernd die höchste Zahl von Unfalltoten hat, dann gibt es wohl eine ganze Reihe von Maßnahmen, die Unfälle ganz unabhängig vom menschlichen oder digitalen Fahrer verhindern können. Und die scheinen in Deutschland aktiv zu sein, in z.B. Venezuela oder diversen afrikanischen Staaten dagegen nicht. Ich weiß nicht genau, welche Maßnahmen das sind, da ich die Verhältnisse in diesen Vergleichsländern eben nicht kenne (einige Vermutungen sind naheliegend), aber eins steht schon einmal fest:
Laut deiner eigenen Liste kann man durch Umsetzung dieser Maßnahmen das verkehrsbedingte Todesrisiko in einigen Ländern um beinahe 90% reduzieren. Zusätzlich alle noch in Deutschland verbliebenen Todesrisiken auszuschalten (was ein autonomes Auto selbst im Idealfall nicht schaffen würde), könnte dagegen nur die verbleibenden 11% Tode vermeiden.

=> Absolut betrachtet ist der mögliche Sicherheitsgewinn durch autonome Autos weitaus geringer als durch viele andere Maßnahmen. Staaten mit stark mangelhafter Verkehrrsicherheit sollten diese andere Maßnahmen umsetzen. Aus Sicht der Sicherheit sind autonome Autos nur für Staaten mit bereits sehr sicheren Verhältnissen als letztes i-Tüfelchen interessant - WENN sie die Sicherheit denn weiterhin erhöhen und nicht zusätzliche Risiken schaffen. Letzteres wäre disktuabel, ich schlage aufgrund in diesem Forum weit verbreiteter Kenntnisse diesbezüglich Deutschland als Diskussionsbeispiel vor.

Ganz abgesehen davon kenne ich niemanden, der autonome Autos für zentralafrikanische Straßenverhältnisse plant. Zugegebenermaßen reduziert sich dort die Gefahr, an der Stirnseite einer Leitplanke/Fahrbahnteiler zu zerschellen, weil der Tesla der falschen Linie gefolgt ist, da es weder Leitplanken noch Fahrbahnteiler noch Linien gibt. Aber eben auch keine Teslas.



> Lassen wir uns doch einfach mal überraschen was wann genau kommt. HEAT (Hamburg Electric Autonomous Transportation) zeigt heute schon was angeblich nicht geht, und ab Mitte 2020/21 auch mit Fahrgästen.



Zeigt es das? Ich hab zugegebenermaßen schon länger nichts davon gehört, aber das fahren mit atemberaubenden 50 km/h (!!!) war ursprünglich erst ab 2021 geplant. Bislang ist das wenig mehr als die dutzenden anderen, immer gleichen Peoplemover-Experimente. Naja, fast:
Während letztere größtenteils autonome Fahrzeuge nutzen, ist HEAT zwingend auf eine stationäre Infrastruktur angewiesen, die zusätzliche Informationen für die Steuerung liefert, und somit nur ein Vorbild für den Ersatz von Straßenbahnen, nicht von menschlich gesteuerten Autos.



> Parallel dazu werden in vielen Teilen der Welt ähnliche Projekte starten, oder sind sogar schon vor einiger Zeit gestartet.



Werden, werden, werden, werden. Vor 10 Jahren musste ich mir anhören, dass sämtliche deutschen KFZmarken von dutzenden Batterieautoherstellern vom Markt gekegelt "werden". Und heute sind 90% von denen Pleite. Aber ja: Projekte starten viele. Jedenfalls wenn man jeden einzelnen Navja-Einsatz als separates Projekt medienwirksam ausschlachtet. Nach gleicher Zählweise wären aber allein in Deutschland im letzten Monat 283380 neue Projekte zu nicht-autonomen Fahren gestartet...
(Naja: Fast gleiche zählweise. Die 283000 haben tatsächlich alle ein anderes, mehr oder minder neues Steuerungssystem, während ein Großteil der autonomen "Projekte" alle das gleiche Steuerungssystem testen.)



> Das Militär setzt autonome System schon seit langem, und in den verschiedensten Bereichen, ein, weil sie besser sehen, schneller verstehen und entscheiden, und auch schneller reagieren als jeder Mensch.



290 Menschen stimmen dir zu. Zumindest was "schneller entscheiden" und "schneller reagieren" autonomer Militärsystem angeht,



> Bis dahin geben wir uns einfach weiter der Illusion hin, der Mensch sei so ein super toller Autofahrer, dessen überragende Fähigkeiten im Straßenverkehr die Technik selbst in 100 Jahren nicht erreichen wird.



Das eskalierte aber schnell von "bald" zu "in 100 Jahren"...




Adi1 schrieb:


> Das wird sicherlich eine Randgruppe bleiben.
> ...
> ... selbst Fahren macht LAUNE !



Wenn man alleine auf der Straße ist vielleicht. Aber da, wo man alleine ist, baut einem niemand Straßen und wo man sich an Regeln halten und anderen ihre Rechte gewährt, nimmt der Spaßfaktor ganz schnell ab.


----------



## INU.ID (19. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> => Absolut betrachtet ist der mögliche Sicherheitsgewinn durch autonome Autos weitaus geringer als durch viele andere Maßnahmen.


Ist das so? Was denkst du warum man diese "vielen anderen Maßnahmen" nicht ergreift? Oder wann man sie ergreifen wird? Und ist die vernetzte autonome Mobilität nicht auch nur eine Maßnahme, aber eben die effektivste aller Maßnahmen - da sie die größte Fehlerquelle einfach (am Ende komplett) aus der Rechnung raus nimmt?

Hier ein paar Zahlen aus Deutschland:



> 2018 hat die Polizei laut Angaben des Statistischen Bundesamts 2.636.468 Verkehrsunfälle aufgenommen, davon 308.721 Unfälle mit Personenschaden. Dabei wurden 396.018 Personen verletzt, 67.967 von ihnen schwer. 3.275 Menschen kamen bei Verkehrsunfällen ums Leben; das heißt, durchschnittlich starben neun Menschen pro Tag. Wie in den vergangenen Jahrzehnten *ist menschliches Fehlverhalten für fast alle Unfälle mit Personenschaden (91,6 Prozent) verantwortlich*.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch interessant finde ich:


> Auf Landstraßen haben Unfälle die fatalsten Folgen
> 
> Die meisten Unfälle mit Personenschaden hat die Polizei 2018 in Ortschaften registriert (69 Prozent). Jedoch wurde lediglich knapp ein Drittel der Getöteten (30 Prozent) hier verzeichnet. Die mit Abstand meisten Verkehrsteilnehmer kamen auf Außerortsstraßen (ohne Autobahnen) ums Leben – 57 Prozent der Verkehrstoten. Dabei ereignete sich auf Außerortsstraßen nicht einmal jeder vierte Unfall mit Personenschaden (24,3 Prozent). Auf Autobahnen registrierte die Polizei 6,7 Prozent aller Unfälle mit Personenschaden – und 13 Prozent aller Getöteten.


Dass die meisten Menschen dort ums Leben kommen, wo es eigentlich gar keine Fußgänger, und ganz oft auch keine Radfahrer, gibt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Quelle: Die häufigsten Unfallursachen - auf www.runtervomgas.de

Was sind wir doch gegenüber jeder Technik um Welten überlegene Fahrer...


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zugegebenermaßen reduziert sich dort die Gefahr, an der Stirnseite einer  Leitplanke/Fahrbahnteiler zu zerschellen, weil der Tesla der falschen  Linie gefolgt ist, da es weder Leitplanken noch Fahrbahnteiler noch  Linien gibt.


Hast du noch mehr von ganz genau so einem Szenario? Oder sind es wirklich solche Einzelfälle, ob von Tesla, oder irgendwelchen verunfallten/fehlgeleiteten oder geblendeten Testfahrzeugen, von denen du auf den grundsätzlichen "Stand der Technik" schließt? Denn der Logik folgend sollten wir dann vielleicht (auch in Deutschland) keine Menschen mehr ans Steuer lassen...


> Wegen angeblich zu schlechter Berichterstattung über Unfälle, in die Tesla-Fahrzeuge verwickelt  waren, hatte der kalifornische Elektroautobauer im Oktober erstmals  eine eigene Unfallstatistik vorgelegt. Demnach soll soll die Unfallrate  von Tesla-Autos ohne aktiven Autopilot nur ein Viertel derer  herkömmlicher Autos betragen. Steuert der Autopilot mit, sinkt die Quote  auf ein Siebtel.
> ...
> ... bei Fahrten mit eingeschaltetem Autopilot einen Unfall alle 2,91 Millionen Meilen (4,68 Millionen Kilometer). Bei Fahrten ohne Autopilot war es ein Unfall pro 1,58 Millionen gefahrenen Meilen. Im dritten Quartal hatte Tesla noch einen Unfall alle 3,34 Millionen Meilen (mit Autopilot) beziehungsweise alle 1,92 Millionen Meilen gemeldet. Zum Vergleich: Im Schnitt kommt es in den USA alle 436.000 Meilen (Q3: 492.000 zu einem Unfall mit einem Auto.


Quelle: Zahl der Unfälle mit per Autopilot mitgesteuerten Autos zuletzt gestiegen. Der Autopilot ist aber immer noch sicherer als menschliche Fahrer
Alternativ: Tesla Autopilot: Zahl der Unfälle steigt, schlägt Menschen aber um Längen
Alternativ: Zahl der Unfälle mit Autopilot steigt... aber ohne knallt es durchschnittlich öfter


> 290 Menschen stimmen dir zu. Zumindest was "schneller entscheiden" und "schneller reagieren" autonomer Militärsystem angeht


Weder das Aegis-System, noch die FlaRak SM-2, haben auch nur im Ansatz etwas von einem "autonomen System". Kapitän Rogers, der den Befehl gab, ist übrigens ein menschlicher Kapitän. Oder meintest du vielleicht ihn als "autonomes System"? 

Übrigens: Ja, du hast völlig zutreffend das Beispiel Schienenverkehr gebracht. Genau das wird die Mobilität in der Zukunft sein, autonome Transportmittel die wie eine Eisenbahn auf Schienen fahren werden - nur eben ohne Schienen. Vermutlich über 90% der Unfälle würden sich eigentlich verhindern lassen, wenn der Mensch nur eine einzige Regel beachtet:

* Immer Vorausschauend und mit angepasster Geschwindigkeit fahren.*

Der Mensch schafft das nach über 100 Jahren noch nicht. Einer Maschine muß ich das nur einmal sagen. Aber wie gesagt, laß uns doch einfach abwarten was die Zukunft bringt. Und wann sie es bringt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

INU.ID schrieb:


> Ist das so? Was denkst du warum...



Ich habe meine Argumente klar vorgelegt. Wenn du gegenteilige hast, trage sie vor. Wenn du dich jetzt doch lieber auf die Situation in Deutschland und die hier verbleibenden Risikofaktoren konzentrieren willst, dann tue das. Aber hör auf, beides zu mischen und bis zum vorletzten Absatz eine stolze Quote von gut 80% Suggestivfragen und unter 10% Aussagen abzuliefern...



> Auch interessant finde ich:
> 
> Dass die meisten Menschen dort ums Leben kommen, wo es eigentlich gar keine Fußgänger, und ganz oft auch keine Radfahrer, gibt.



Keine Neuigkeit, dass Kollisionen mit Bäumen oder (afaik seltener) entgegenkommenden Autos mit die tödlichste im Straßenverkehr sind. (Was ich zu dem Thema leider noch nicht gesehen habe: Eine Analyse mit Abgleich der Autotypen und ob es ggf. sogar schlimmer geworden ist. Seit mittlerweile rund 3 Jahrzehnten konzentrieren sich die Hersteller nämlich auf Frontalcrashs mit 64 km/h gegen verformbare Barrieren, nicht auf undeformierbare, schmale Hindernisse mit Tempo 80 oder andere Autos bei einer Differenzgeschwindigkeit von 150.



> Übrigens: Ja, du hast völlig zutreffend das Beispiel Schienenverkehr gebracht. Genau das wird die Mobilität in der Zukunft sein, autonome Transportmittel die wie eine Eisenbahn auf Schienen fahren werden - nur eben ohne Schienen.



Womit sich die Frage stellt, worin der Vorteil von "ohne Schienen" liegt, wenn es nicht gleichbedeutend mit "ohne Abhängigkeit fest installierter, spezialisierter Infrastruktur" ist und wie solche Verkehrsmittel überhaupt das Auto ersetzen soll. Denn dessen Erfolg hängt nun einmal ganz entscheidend davon ab, dass es minimale Vorraussetzungen an die Infrastruktur der zu erreichenden Orte stellt (alles, bis zum wortwörtlichen Arsch der Welt, ist zugänglich, solange es ein halbwegs glattes Stück Boden bis dahin gibt). Alternativen wurden dagegen schon drölftausend vorgeschlagen und sie sind immer daran gescheitert, dass nun einmal kein weiteres Verkehrsmittel gesucht wird, dass auf ein stark eingeschränktes Netz fester Routen beschränkt ist. Dafür haben wir eben schon die Bahn und die hat gegenüber Straßenfahrzeugen jeglicher Art klare Vorteile bei der Art des Fahrzeugs-Bodenkontakts.



> Der Mensch schafft das nach über 100 Jahren noch nicht. Einer Maschine muß ich das nur einmal sagen.



Nö. Einer Maschine musst du erst einmal beibringen, was denn nun bitte schön die "angepasste Geschwindigkeit" ist. Genaugenommen ist das auch bei Menschen das Problem, denn mit Ausnahme von ein paar Selbstmördern fährt niemand mit einer Geschwindigkeit, die er selbst als nicht beherrschbar ansieht. Es gibt nur ein verdammt weites Spektrum an Meinungen dazu, welche dass denn nun wäre. "Maximal 15 km/h", wie derzeit von halbwegs autonomen Fahrzeugen für absolut jede Situation angenommen, ist jedenfalls nicht "angemessen" für die Aufgabenstellung "sicher von A nach B" zu kommen. Es erfüllt zwar die erste Forderung sehr gut, aber dafür die zweite überhaupt nicht. Das ist auf einem Niveau mit "wer auf dem Bauch kriecht, kippt viel seltener um, als beim aufrechten Gang": Sicherer, aber nutzlos.



> Aber wie gesagt, laß uns doch einfach abwarten was die Zukunft bringt. Und wann sie es bringt.



Wenn du einfach nur warten und nicht einmal drüber reden willst, was machst du dann in diesem Thread?


----------



## INU.ID (20. Januar 2020)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du einfach nur warten und nicht einmal drüber reden willst, was machst du dann in diesem Thread?


Jetzt meine Klappe halten.


----------



## compisucher (20. Januar 2020)

Ist es nicht so, dass in unserer deutschen/mitteleuropäischen Verkehrsumgebung es nicht grundsätzlich besser wäre, 
nicht 1:1 den Individualverkehr in ein alternatives System zu bringen, sondern sich zu bemühen, dass es in Summe weniger  KfZ gleich welcher Prägung gibt?

Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, das in Zukunft Kleinshuttles-on-demand cm genau vor der Haustür und selbst in der letzten Nebenstraße eines Kuhkaffes halten und einem pünktlichst von A nach B bringen, inkl. Wochenendeinkauf.
Gebucht, geordert und bezahlt übers Smartphone.
Diese Karren gehören dann meinethalben uber+ oder der Deutschen Bahn oder, oder, sorgen für stressfreies autonomes Fahren mit 50 km/h oder 75 km/h max. und alle, 
die weiter weg wollen, steigen auf die Bahn oder wo zwingend auf den Flieger um.

Dann gäbe es eben statt, keine Ahnung 60 Mio. PKWs nur noch 20 Mio. autonome Kleinshuttles in diversen Nutzungsausprägungen.

Wenn ich mir so den ganzen Verkehr alleine in München anschaue, die stehen doch nur, entweder geparkt oder im Stau - sinnig + vernünftig ist was anderes.

Man müsste nur wollen, denn für so was haben wir die Technik oder stehen ganz kurz davor.
Wer wohl nicht mitmachen will, dürften die Autolobby, Autofetischisten und Selbstfahranhänger sein.

Ich wäre froh, wenn es so was gäbe, das berufsbedingte Autofahren ödet mich nur noch an und habe gar keine Lust darauf, hierfür Zeit zu vergeuden.


----------



## Adi1 (20. Januar 2020)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Wenn sich das auf öffentlichen Straßen letztlich wie Straßenbahnfahren anfühlt, wird auch diese Faszination aussterben.



Das glaube ich nicht, ich habe jetzt seit 30 Jahren den Führenschein in Dresden,

und bin fast nur berufsbedingt mit Firmenfahrzeugen unterwegs,
das läuft schon halbwegs. 

In dieser Zeit bin ich seitdem vlt. 200 mal mit dem ÖPNV unterwegs gewesen,

das reicht mir auch 

Ich kann das nicht ab, im Sommer diesen Schweißgestank in überfüllten Massenbewegungsfortmitteln
mit nach Hause schleppen zu müssen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Ist es nicht so, dass in unserer deutschen/mitteleuropäischen Verkehrsumgebung es nicht grundsätzlich besser wäre,
> nicht 1:1 den Individualverkehr in ein alternatives System zu bringen, sondern sich zu bemühen, dass es in Summe weniger  KfZ gleich welcher Prägung gibt?
> 
> Ich könnte mir sehr gut vorstellen, das in Zukunft Kleinshuttles-on-demand cm genau vor der Haustür und selbst in der letzten Nebenstraße eines Kuhkaffes halten und einem pünktlichst von A nach B bringen, inkl. Wochenendeinkauf.
> ...



Weniger Autoverkehr wäre sehr wünschenswert, aber der Ersatz von Privat-KFZ durch Fahrdienste (vollkommen egal ob autonom oder ein klassisches Taxi) führt da imho nicht hin, im Gegenteil. Solange jeder die Dinger nicht als Sammelbus arbeiten, steigern sie die Gesamtfahrstrecke deutlich. Beim Ausflugs- und vor allem Pendlerverkehr fahren nun einmal sehr viele Leute in einem engen Zeitfenster in die gleiche Richtung und bleiben dann da. Ob autonom und shared oder selbst und privat macht keinen Unterschied. Wenn die Fahrzeuge nicht am Ende alle da rumstehen sollen, dann ist die einzige Alternative, dass sie wieder zurückfahren und das verdoppelt Energieverbrauch und Verkehrsaufkommen. In ein paar Innenstädten werden sich Beispiele finden, wo die eingesparten Parkflächen und Parksuchfahrten das wert wären, aber in 99% der Fälle dürfte es ein Rückschritt sein. Dazu kommt noch, dass viele Argumente für das eigene Auto auch auf den Besitzstatus zurückzuführen sind: Man kann Sachen drin liegen lassen, man kann sich das Auto aussuchen, dass einem gefällt, die Ausstattung, die man gern möchte, etc..
Der einzige Vorteil, den ich sehen würde, ist der gleiche wie bei jeder anderen Form von Carsharing: Es muss nicht mehr jeder für jede Fahrt ein Auto nehmen, dass Eigenschaften mit sich herumschleppt, die nur für ganz bestimmte Fahrten benötigt werden. Aber das ist, wie gesagt, auch heute schon machbar und wird nur wenig genutzt.


----------



## compisucher (21. Januar 2020)

Natürlich steigt die Gesamtfahrtstrecke des einzelnen autonomen Fahrzeuges, dafür haste aber auch 2/3 in Summe an Kfz weniger.
Das Rechenmodell kann man positiv wie negativ auslegen.
Richtig ist, dass man zunächst einen bestimmten Energieaufwand so oder so hat, um alle Personen an einem Tag in der Republik zu befördern.
Im Idealfall benötigt man weniger Energie für die gleiche Transportleistung, ein durchaus guter Kompromiss wäre ja auch schon gleicher Transportenergieaufwand mit weniger "Primärenergieaufwand", sprich weniger Kfz, die produziert werden müssen.
Grundsätzlich gibt es mehrere Ansätze, die Anzahl der Arbeiter/Angestellten, die zur Rushhour ist zunächst eine Art Konstante, die man "optimieren" muss.
"Begleitende Maßnahmen" wie massiver Taktausbau beim ÖPNV für Stoßzeiten, erträgliche Mieten im städtischen Bereich um die Langstrecken-Pendlerströme zu minimieren, sind natürlich ebenso notwendig, 
wie weitergehende Versuche, mehr "Homeoffice" (ich weiss, kritisch) aber auch andere Beschäftigungsmodelle (höhere lokale Selbstständigkeit durch Kleinunternehmen, Verlagerung von Arbeitsplätzen in andere Bereiche etc.) zu etablieren.

Die Städtischen Bereiche könnten
a) höher verdichtet werden oder
b) grüner werden
da natürlich eine ganze Menge Parkplätze und Straßen entfallen würden.

Ich bin ja gelernter Bauigel und Architekt und hatte beim  Bauigel auf der Uni mich schon 1991 in der Doktorarbeit u. a. mit dem ruhenden Verkehr, konkret in Karlsruhe beschäftigt.
Da ging es damals darum, ein komplettes Schnellradverkehrsnetz für Karlsruhe inkl. dem Landkreis KA und inkl. der Anbindung von Wörth am Rhein zu entwickeln.
Du siehst, wissenschaftlich ist das, worüber heute öffentlich gesprochen wird, schon seit 30 Jahren ein Thema, nur hört eben keiner auf die Wissenschaftler, selbst heute noch nicht.

Aber zum Punkt:
Schon 1991, in unserer umfangreichen Verkehrszählung waren knappe 80% ruhender Verkehr
Sprich die Kfz im Großraum einer eher mittelgroßen Stadt mit viel Landanbindung wurden 0,15 Fahrten/Kfz/Tag festgestellt.
Gezählt wurden damals 35.000 Kfz (damals noch mit erlaubter Kennzeichenfeststellung) und über ein Jahr die Bewegungsprofile beobachtet - durchaus repräsentativ.
Neuere Messungen von der TH Aachen von 2007 bestätigen dies, die haben sogar 0,12 Fahrten/Kfz/Tag, allerdings nur 15.000 Kfz-Bewegungsprofile in Köln ausgewertet.

Der Flächenbedarf für die Auslegung von Parkplätzen aber natürlich auch von Straßen und deren Breite und Auslegung beruhen aber u. a. schlichtweg aus der Statistik der zugelassenen KfZ und Kurzzeitmessungen zur rushhour.

Ich dreh es mal plastisch um, hätte man nur noch 20 Mio. Kfz statt 60 Mio. Kfz könnte man eine Fläche von knapp dem halben Saarland (!!!) für Wohn-/Grün- oder andere Zwecke nutzen - rein statistisch...

Da alles miteinander zusammenhängt und Einzelbetrachtungen eines Themenblocks immer kontraproduktiv sind, ist auch das autonome (shuttle)Fahren nie alleine zu sehen.
Es ist logischerweise sogar so, dass man differenzierte Modelle für die einzelnen Regionen entwickeln muss und eigentlich schon hat (nur will es keiner wissen) und es ist für den Betroffenen natürlich ein Unterschied , 
ob er in einem relativ dünn besiedelten Flächenland wie MäcPomm oder im Ruhrgebiet wohnt.

Als generelles Statement darf ich aber an der Stelle kundtun: 
Der Individualverkehr mit der jetzigen Ausprägung wird Geschichte werden, weil er schädlich ist - und da spreche ich jetzt noch nicht ein Mal das Umweltthema an.
Es wird viel zu viel Geld für ein Produkt ausgegeben, das keinerlei Mehrwert oder Nachhaltigkeit aufweist.
2010 sind ca. 40% des direkt (PKW-Herstellung) und indirekt (Verkauf von Treibstoff und alles was wes sonst für den Betrieb eines KfZs benötigt) erwirtschafteten Kapitals an Großaktionäre ins Ausland abgeflossen.
Sprich, jeder einzelne PKW-Fahrer sorgt dafür, das ein winziger Kreis an Profiteuren immer reicher wird und es ist nachgewiesen, dass lediglich ein Kapitalrückfluss von unter 10% durch Investitionen erfolgt.
Das ist volkswirtschaftlicher Blödsinn und ist indirekt sogar dafür mitverantwortlich, dass es immer mehr arme Menschen in D. gibt.


----------



## Adi1 (21. Januar 2020)

Wenn in den Großstädten mehr verdichtet wird,

steigt aber das Agressionspotential immer weiter an,

das möchte ja eigentlich auch niemand.


----------



## Kuhprah (21. Januar 2020)

Dem lässt sich mit harten Strafen und der freiwilligen totalen Selbstüberwachung durch "soziale" Medien leicht kontrollieren   Gib den Zombis ein like und die machen alles für 5 Follower


----------



## Adi1 (22. Januar 2020)

Naja, ich rede jetzt vom RL.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Natürlich steigt die Gesamtfahrtstrecke des einzelnen autonomen Fahrzeuges, dafür haste aber auch 2/3 in Summe an Kfz weniger.
> Das Rechenmodell kann man positiv wie negativ auslegen.



Es steigt nicht nur die Fahrstrecke pro Auto, es steigt auch die Fahrstrecke aller Autos zusammen, die Gesamtrechnung fällt immer negativ aus. Wenn Person Y 5 km von A nach B mit ihrem eigenen Auto fährt und Person Z 5 km von C nach D und beide die Autos dann dort stehen lassen, bis sie wieder wegfahren, dann sind das insgesamt 10 km Fahrstrecke. Wenn Person Y die 5 km stattdessen in einem geteilten Auto fährt und dieses danach X km von B nach C fahren muss, um Person Z abzuholen und nach D zu fahren, dann beträgt die Gesamtfahrstrecke zwangsläufig 10 + X km, aber nie weniger als 10 km. Denn die 10 km sind die in jedem Fall zu erbringende Transportleistung und jedes Stück Leerfahrt kommt on top. Im Worst Case, in Gegenden mit wenig wartenden Autos und großen Abständen zwischen den Leuten mit Fahrwunsch oder aber wenn zusätzlich noch Ladestationen, Reinigungsdienste, etc. hinzukommen, kann sich die gesamte Fahrstrecke sogar weit mehr als verdoppeln.

Auf wie viele Autos sich das Ganze verteilt und wieviel jedes einzelne fährt, bleibt abzuwarten. Wenn du 2/3 einsparst, dann wird im Schnitt pro verbleibendem autonomen Taxi eine mehr als dreifache Fahrtstrecke herauskommen. (Immerhin stellt sich dann die Frage nach der zeitlichen Lebensdauer des Akkus bei E-Autos nicht mehr, weil sie lange vorher die maximale Zyklenzahl erreichen)

Ich halte 1/3 dabei schon für hoch angesetzt, denn beinahe jeder zweite PKW wird in Deutschland von einem Pendler bewegt und die fahren mehrheitlich alle in einem Zeitfenster von zwei Stunden in die großen Arbeitszentren rein. Innerhalb dieses Zeitfensters hat ein autonomes Shuttle kaum genug Zeit, eine Person zu transportieren, die gesamte Strecke zurück ins Grüne zu fahren und noch eine zweite Person vor Arbeitsbeginn zur Arbeit zu bringen. Hier müssen also Privatautos 1:1 durch Geteilte Autos ersetzt werden. Und von Firmen direkt genutzte Fahrzeuge (Vertreter, Handwerker, alles mit Werbung, alles mit Spezial Auf-/An-/Einbauten) können gar nicht ersetzt werden. Deutschlandweit 1/3 Fahrzeuge weniger nur durch Autonomie wäre in meinen Augen schon viel. Für mehr braucht es vor allem Änderungen im Mobilitätsverhalten (mehr ÖPNV einschließlich Sammeltaxen/Fahrgemeinschaften). Aber diese Änderungen sind auch mit nicht-autonomen Fahrzeugen möglich, das macht keinen großen Unterschied. (Bzw. sie sind aus psychologischen Gründen offensichtlich nicht möglich/machbar, sonst hätten wir sie ja seit Jahrzehnten)
Immerhin würde dieses Drittel Einsparung gehäuft in Städten auftreten, woanders wird es ja auch kaum benötigt.



> Im Idealfall benötigt man weniger Energie für die gleiche Transportleistung,



Damit hat aber Autonomie nichts zu tun, im Gegenteil. Da geteilte Fahrzeuge nicht spezifisch auf die Bedürfnisse eines Benutzers zugeschnitten sein können, sondern die von mehreren mindest-, für jeden einzelnen also teilweise übererfüllen müssen, könnten die Autos sogar größer/schwerer werden, sodass nicht nur Energie für deutlich mehr gefahrene Kilometer, sondern sogar etwas mehr Energie pro gefahrenen Kilometer aufgewendet werden muss.



> ein durchaus guter Kompromiss wäre ja auch schon gleicher Transportenergieaufwand mit weniger "Primärenergieaufwand", sprich weniger Kfz, die produziert werden müssen.



Selbst bei (ordentlich benutzten...) Elektroautos ist die für die Produktion nötige Energie im Vergleich zu der während der Lebensfahrstrecke verbrauchten sehr gering. Vielleicht 5%, wenn man mit 200000 km rechnet, und da dieser initiale Verbrauch stationär in einer Fabrik erfolgt, lässt er sich auch sehr leicht auf erneuerbare umstellen.



> Grundsätzlich gibt es mehrere Ansätze, die Anzahl der Arbeiter/Angestellten, die zur Rushhour ist zunächst eine Art Konstante, die man "optimieren" muss.
> "Begleitende Maßnahmen" wie massiver Taktausbau beim ÖPNV für Stoßzeiten, erträgliche Mieten im städtischen Bereich um die Langstrecken-Pendlerströme zu minimieren, sind natürlich ebenso notwendig,
> wie weitergehende Versuche, mehr "Homeoffice" (ich weiss, kritisch) aber auch andere Beschäftigungsmodelle (höhere lokale Selbstständigkeit durch Kleinunternehmen, Verlagerung von Arbeitsplätzen in andere Bereiche etc.) zu etablieren.



Das ist alles notwendig, hat aber alles nichts mit autonomen oder nicht autonomen Verkehr zu tun. Man kann eben so gut mit einem konventionellen Auto NICHT fahren, wie man mit einem autonomen Auto nicht fahren könnte. Selbst Modelle aus dem letzten Jahrzehnt haben schon die nötigen Systeme zum autonomen rumstehen eingebaut!
Was fehlt sind mehr Menschen, die dieses Special-Feature im Alltag nutzen, nicht eine digitalisierte Ausgabe davon.



> Ich bin ja gelernter Bauigel und Architekt und hatte beim  Bauigel auf der Uni mich schon 1991 in der Doktorarbeit u. a. mit dem ruhenden Verkehr, konkret in Karlsruhe beschäftigt.
> Da ging es damals darum, ein komplettes Schnellradverkehrsnetz für Karlsruhe inkl. dem Landkreis KA und inkl. der Anbindung von Wörth am Rhein zu entwickeln.
> Du siehst, wissenschaftlich ist das, worüber heute öffentlich gesprochen wird, schon seit 30 Jahren ein Thema, nur hört eben keiner auf die Wissenschaftler, selbst heute noch nicht.



Siehe Klimawandel, Artensterben, Nitratbelastung, Überfischung, ... 30 Jahre? Einiges davon wurde schon im vorletzten Jahrhundert angesprochen.



> Aber zum Punkt:
> Schon 1991, in unserer umfangreichen Verkehrszählung waren knappe 80% ruhender Verkehr
> Sprich die Kfz im Großraum einer eher mittelgroßen Stadt mit viel Landanbindung wurden 0,15 Fahrten/Kfz/Tag festgestellt.
> Gezählt wurden damals 35.000 Kfz (damals noch mit erlaubter Kennzeichenfeststellung) und über ein Jahr die Bewegungsprofile beobachtet - durchaus repräsentativ.
> Neuere Messungen von der TH Aachen von 2007 bestätigen dies, die haben sogar 0,12 Fahrten/Kfz/Tag, allerdings nur 15.000 Kfz-Bewegungsprofile in Köln ausgewertet.



Gibt es das irgendwo online? Würde mich mal, auch methodisch interessieren. 0,12 Fahrten/Tag im Schnitt kommt mir EXTREM wenig vor. Da man ja typischerweise hin und zurück fahren muss, bedeutet dass, das Auto an 16 von 17 Tagen stehen bleibt. Selbst ich, der wirklich wenig zu fahren versucht, kommt nur auf 5-10 Tage Standzeit und die vielen Pendler mit mindestens zwei Fahrten am Tag sollten den Schnitt extrem nach unten ziehen. Weniger subjektiv: 90% der Fahrten in Deutschland sollen unter 13 km liegen und die durchschnittliche Fahrleistung pro Jahr wird mit 13000 km angegeben. Bei nur 43 Fahrten im Jahr wären das maximal 500 km Kurzstrecke und dann 12500 km für die restlichen 4,3 Fahrten. Es ist aber gar nicht möglich, eien 2900 km Trip an einem Tag hinzubekommen. Selbst mit massiver Selbstüberschätzung der Fahrer nebst Drogeneinnahme verhindern die Tempolimits in Europa eine 121 km/h über 24 h zu halten und die meisten Leute, die man hört oder liest, erachten schon 500-600 km als extrem lang, ettliche würden nie mehr als 1000 km am Tag fahren. Und wohlgemerkt: Das ist immer noch ein Durchschnittswert, man bräuchte also genauso viel Leute die MEHR schaffen, wie es Leute gibt, die weniger schaffen.



> Ich dreh es mal plastisch um, hätte man nur noch 20 Mio. Kfz statt 60 Mio. Kfz könnte man eine Fläche von knapp dem halben Saarland (!!!) für Wohn-/Grün- oder andere Zwecke nutzen - rein statistisch...



Bei städtischer Parkweise belegt ein Auto im Schnitt schätzungsweise 2x5 m. 20 Millionen davon also 200 km². Selbst das Saarland hat 2600 km², das 13 fache. Wenn du es in Bundesländern angeben möchtest, kommst du auf gut ein halbes Bremen, also Wohn-/.../Gebiete für maximal 300000 Menschen. Abzuziehen sind davon aber die Autos, die in Parkhäusern, Tief- oder privaten Garagen stehen und wir haben keine 60, sondern 47,1 Millionen PKW und wie oben schon dargelegt liegt das Reduktionspotenzial selbst bei vollständiger Akzeptanz eher bei 1/3 denn bei 2/3. Schwupps wird aus deinem Stadteil für 300000 Menschen einer für maximal 100000. Das klingt immer noch nach viel, verglichen der Mammutausgabe eines nahezu kompletten Redesigen des motorisierten Individualverkehrs in Deutschland gegen ein Konzept, dass viele Menschen ablehnen, mit einer Technik, die noch lange nicht existiert, ist es lächerlich.

Wichtiger wäre in meinen Augen weniger rollender Verkehr. Ein parkendes Auto braucht, wie gesagt, um die 10 m². Ein fahrendes selbst bei Innenstadttempo ist in der Regel mit 3 m Spurbreite und 20 m Fahrbahnlänge zu veranschlagen und durch den gepulsten Verkehr (Ampeln, etc.) sind die Straßen auch im fließenden Verkehr nur 20-50% der Zeit richtig genutzt, sodass man pro gleichzeitig fahrenden Pendler mindestens 120 m², eher aber 300 m² Fläche reservieren muss. Zwar verteilen sich die Pendler über 2-3 Stunden, aber mit ausgeprägter Spitze in der Mitte, die locker 50% der gesamten Pendler umfassen dürfte. Für diesen Peak müssen die städtischen Straßen ausgelegt sein, wenn man problemlos fließenden Verkehr haben will. Doppelt soviele Autos den Rest des Tages rumstehen zu lassen benötigt dagegen nur 1/15 bis 1/6tel der Stellfläche und da man Stellflächen viel leichter als Straßen stapeln kann, schlägt sich das nicht einmal 1:1 in Flächenverbrauch nieder.

Die einzige Bedeutung, die imho stehenden Autos zukommt:
Wenn deren Zahl z.B. um 25% abnimmt, kann man die Parkplätze auf einer Seite eins Blocks komplett streichen und hat dadurch einen langgezogenen Streifen freien Platz gewonnen, auf dem quer durch die Stadt ein Fahrradschnellweg entstehen kann. Spart man dagegen 25% des fließenden Verkehrs ein, kann man 1-2 Spuren breite Straßen nicht so einfach 1/4tel schmaler machen, sondern muss die Hauptverkehrsachsen ggf. neu planen.



> Als generelles Statement darf ich aber an der Stelle kundtun:
> Der Individualverkehr mit der jetzigen Ausprägung wird Geschichte werden, weil er schädlich ist - und da spreche ich jetzt noch nicht ein Mal das Umweltthema an.
> Es wird viel zu viel Geld für ein Produkt ausgegeben, das keinerlei Mehrwert oder Nachhaltigkeit aufweist.
> 2010 sind ca. 40% des direkt (PKW-Herstellung) und indirekt (Verkauf von Treibstoff und alles was wes sonst für den Betrieb eines KfZs benötigt) erwirtschafteten Kapitals an Großaktionäre ins Ausland abgeflossen.
> ...



Und trotzdem ist die Autoindustrie eine heilige Kuh, die niemand anrühren möchte. Ich stimme dir in vielerlei Hinsicht zu, dass sich etwas ändern SOLLTE und dass sich etwas ändern MÜSSTE, um den Planeten/die Gesellschaft/lebenswerte Räume/etc. zu retten. Aber "müssen" und "wird geschehen" ist halt nicht das gleiche. Im Moment stehen alle Zeiger stur auf "nicht handeln". Und selbst wenn irgendwann ein Handlungsbewusstsein einsetzen sollte, sehe ich autonome Autos, so es sie denn bis dahin gibt, nur als kleinen Baustein. Im Privatverkehr sollen sie, gerade weil wir den Platz und die Ressourcen für soviel schwergewichtige Individualmobilität gar nicht haben, eigentlich keine Rolle spielen. Ein positive Zukunft, die auf absehbare Zeit nicht kommt, kann hier eigentlich nur aufs Fahrrad setzen. Beim Massenverkehr macht Autonomie dagegen nur in Randgebieten einen großen Unterschied - sobald ich dutzende oder gar hunderte bis tausende Menschen auf der gleichen Route habe, ist ein Bus- oder Bahnfahrer nur noch ein kleiner Kostenfaktor und ihn durch einen Computer auszutauschen keine Revolution. Nur in den Bereichen, wo mangels Nachfrage der ÖPNV heute auf Taxis beschränkt ist, könnten ausgereifte, günstige, autonome Fahrzeuge einen Wandel weil Preisrutsch einleiten. Allerdings rentiert sich die extrem aufwendige Entwicklung für so eine Nische nicht bzw. dann wird es eben nicht "günstig", sodass auch dies keine Überlegung für die nahe Zukunft ist, sondern allenfalls mittelfristig ein Abfallprodukt der Bonzenforschung. Letztere wird sich darauf fokussieren, besser Verdienende schlafend im Dickschiff zur Arbeit zu bringen. Oder zum Einkaufen in die Innenstadt, was heute niemand machen würde, weil er da nicht parken kann, was das autonome Auto aber durch eine Rückfahrt in die heimische Garage löst. Und schon haben wir vier Autofahrten für ein Shopping-Trip, für den heute zähnenknirschend die U-Bahn genommen wird. Weniger Verkehr durch autonome Autos? Entweder die Technik kommt gar nicht oder sie führst erst einmal zu noch mehr Verkehr.


----------



## compisucher (23. Januar 2020)

Nur kurz zum Flächenbedarf.
Ich bezog mich auf die Einsparung von 40 Mio. konventionellen KfZ.

Hierin sind eben nicht nur die Parkflächen, die nach neuer DIN mit 2,50*5,50 m berechnet werden müssen/sollten, sondern auch die dafür notwendigen Zufahrten, Straßenanteile usw.

Die reguläre Straße bedarf lediglich einer Breite von 3,5 m, damit Notfallfahrzeuge durchkommen können.

In dem Augenblick, wo seitliche Stellplätze untergebracht werden (an Stelle Fahrradwege oder oder) haste eine Minimalbreite von 6 m, gebaut werden derzeit 6,5 bis 6,75 m.

Rechne da mal bitte hoch, dann ist das halbe Saarland noch eine konservative Betrachtung.

Und natürlich sind das theoretische Betrachtungen mit einer markanten aussage. Jedoch selbst die hälfte an Flächeneinsparung wäre ja auch schon mal was...

Die Arbeit, die ich mit  zwei Kollegen verfasst habe, fand im vordigitalen Zeitalter 1991 statt.

Sie liegt im Archiv der Uni Karlsruhe (ob digitalisiert, weiß ich gar nicht), ist als Band in der Stadtbibliothek Karlsruhe ausleihbar 
(Dr. Ing. Kohlrausch/Dr. Ing. Mantel/Dipl.-Ing. Weber: Schnellradkonzept für die Stadt Karlsruhe - Wie nachhaltige Mobilität für die Zukunft gestaltet werden kann, 04/1991)
Und bei mir zu Hause auf 19*5,25" Disketten irgendwo im Keller...


----------



## Adi1 (23. Januar 2020)

Das ist doch ohnehin schon Schnee von gestern.

Flugtaxis werden Realitaet – Start-up Volocopter fliegt bald - WELT

So soll es mal in näherer Zukunft aussehen.

Flugtaxis werden Realitaet – Start-up Volocopter fliegt bald - WELT

Glücklicherweise werde ich das bewusst nicht mehr mitbekommen.


----------



## keinnick (23. Januar 2020)

Diese "Flugtaxis" sind eh Rohrkrepierer, von Leuten, die zu viele "90er-Jahre Zukunftsfilme" gesehen haben und mit ihrem Startup nun möglichst viel Kohle einsacken wollen. In ein paar Jahren wird alles wieder eingestampft, weil das Geschäftsmodell doch nicht so tragfähig war, wie es die PowerPoint-Folien vorhergesagt haben. Für die Masse niemals praktikabel. Weckt mich, wenn beamen state of the art ist.


----------



## Adi1 (24. Januar 2020)

keinnick schrieb:


> Weckt mich, wenn beamen state of the art ist.



Da wirst du aber ewig schlafen können.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Januar 2020)

compisucher schrieb:


> Nur kurz zum Flächenbedarf.



Und zum Rest?....



> Ich bezog mich auf die Einsparung von 40 Mio. konventionellen KfZ.
> 
> Hierin sind eben nicht nur die Parkflächen, die nach neuer DIN mit 2,50*5,50 m berechnet werden müssen/sollten, sondern auch die dafür notwendigen Zufahrten, Straßenanteile usw.



"Straßenanteile" für Parkplätze??? Straßenanteile kannst du für fahrende Fahrzeuge veranschlagen gemäß der durchschnittlichen Verteilung auf fahren/parken, klar. Aber genau diese Verteilung willst du ja grundlegend ändern und die Fahrtstrecken sogar noch steigern. Im übrigen rechne ich nicht mit DIN-Normen für markierte Neubauten, wenn ich ausrechnen will, wieviel Platz durch das Verschwinden der Autos am Fahrbahnrand frei wird. Die dürfen parkend nicht mehr als 2 m Breite belegen und stehen in der Stadt meist enger als 5,5 m. 2,5 m Breite brauchst du beim Querparken, wenn die Türen von SUVs entspannt aufgehen sollen, aber weder letzteres Standard noch das Querparken als solches an Straßen die typische Form.



> Die Arbeit, die ich mit  zwei Kollegen verfasst habe, fand im vordigitalen Zeitalter 1991 statt.
> 
> Sie liegt im Archiv der Uni Karlsruhe (ob digitalisiert, weiß ich gar nicht), ist als Band in der Stadtbibliothek Karlsruhe ausleihbar
> (Dr. Ing. Kohlrausch/Dr. Ing. Mantel/Dipl.-Ing. Weber: Schnellradkonzept für die Stadt Karlsruhe - Wie nachhaltige Mobilität für die Zukunft gestaltet werden kann, 04/1991)
> Und bei mir zu Hause auf 19*5,25" Disketten irgendwo im Keller...



5,25" kann ich ggf. lesen (muss das Laufwerk mal wieder auspacken, aber sowas geht ja nicht kaputt), nach Karlsruhe fahren weniger und einfachen Zugriff auf Fernleihsysteme habe ich auch nicht


----------



## compisucher (26. Januar 2020)

Nun, du wirst dich damit abfinden müssen, dass Fahrstraßen und Parkplatzanlagen anders geplant werden, als der Laie vermutet.
Und Straßenanteile werden, primär wegen Schleppkurven der Parkvorgänge, analog zu den jeweiligen Arten der Straßenrandbeparkung ausgelegt.
Z. B.: 
Sehr leicht beobachtbar, bei parallelen Parkplätzen zur Straße ist die Straße schmaler als bei Senkrechtstellplätzen.
Das Ganze wird dann recht bald komplex, wenn Kurven in der Straße abgebildet werden, da Straßen nicht ein Abbild eines Kreises sind, sondern ebenso Schleppkurvenderivate, nahe den Ovalen.

Es gibt nun mal entsprechende Normen, die jeder Planer einhalten muss und letztendlich dann auch in statistische Berechnungen einfließen.
Ob nun  jede DIN/EN, speziell im Wegebau, sinnig ist, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.

Aber generell, wenn dich das Thema interessiert, kann ich als Einsteigerlektüre dieses Buch empfehlen:
Strassenplanung: Amazon.de: Andreas Bracher, Bernhard Boesl: BA1/4cher


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2020)

Ich finde mich hiermit damit ab, dass du nur über Theorien zur künftigen Straßenplanung reden möchtest, aber weder über die bestehende Baustruktur (welche DIN galt 18xx, als die Straße angelegt wurde, an der ich wohne?) noch über autonomes Fahren und seine Auswirkungen.
________
(viel Spaß in deinem Thread zu deinem Thema)


----------



## compisucher (28. Januar 2020)

1. Es ist weder "mein" Thread noch "mein" Thema.
2. Es gibt zwischen uns eine diametrale Meinung, wie groß der Anteil des ruhenden Verkehrs bzw. der Flächenbedarf eben Dieses ist.

Insofern ein klitzekleines Randthema im Kontext "autonomes Fahren".

Der Individualverkehr ist ein sich entwickelndes Gewohnheitstier des 20. Jahrhunderts geworden und, so lange die Weltbevölkerung noch weiter anwächst, im Sinne von Ressourcen- und Flächenschonung eingeschränkt werden sollte.
Viele Wege führen nach Rom und autonomes Fahren kann, muss aber nicht zwangsweise, einen Beitrag dazu leisten.
ICH bin der Auffassung, dass autonomes Fahren, einschließlich eines generellen Wandels in der Einstellung der Bewertung des Individualverkehrs jedes einzelnen Mitbürgers, für die Zukunft was bringt.
Das Ganze, hier wiederhole ich mich wohl, muss durch massiven Ausbau des ÖPNVs flankiert werden.
Evtl. wird dann der ÖPNV sogar völlig autonom fließen, vielleicht kommen an Stelle von Bussen mit 100 Plätzen viele kleinere Busse mit 30 Plätzen zum Einsatz und es braucht gar keinen autonomen PKW - wer weiss das denn schon.

Die bestehende Baustruktur und damit zusammenhängend die Straßen ist interessant.
Gut 3/4 der vorhandenen Baustrukturen in D. sind Nachkriegsstrukturen und locker bis ins Jahr 2000 primär so ausgelegt, dass man bequem mit einem PKW "vor die Haustüre" fahren kann.
Sprich, das Schlagwort "autofreundlich" prägte den (Verkehrswege-) Bau nachhaltig und erst mit der Jahrtausendwende setzte allmählich ein gegenläufiger Trend ein.

Man kann nun trefflich darüber streiten, ob Nachverdichtung der Wohnquartiere oder der Rückbau von Straßen oder der Komplettabriss einzelner Straßenzüge oder, oder, oder der richtige Weg ist.
Fakt ist, dass wir auf Grund wohl mindestens gleichbleibend hoher Bevölkerungsanzahl und dem vorhandenen Drang, in der Stadt leben zu wollen, 
irgendwie darauf verkehrswegebaulich und allgemeinbaulich darauf reagieren müssen und ich persönlich die bisherigen Anstrengungen als zu gering einschätze.

Vorbildfunktion (in Modernem Gewand) für städtische Quartiere sehe ich z. B. in den Augsburger Fuggersiedlungen, die so geschickt angelegt wurden, dass diese selbst 500 Jahre später sozial, ökonomisch wie städtebaulich funktionieren.

Grundsätzlich prägt meine Planungsarbeit der Leitsatz "Innovation durch Reduktion".


----------

